# Any resolution from DTV about HR34 slow performance?



## Fastman314 (Aug 12, 2007)

Been with DTV for over 4yrs now with the same HR34. As with almost everybody else with an HR34, it is extremely slow to respond.

From different posts on this forum, it looks like DTV support will not do anything to help as all older and newer HRs are considered Genies. Short of leasing a newer model from a third-party company, is there nothing else that can be done to convince DTV support that these HR34s need to be swapped for a newer Genie model?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It's a known issue. Unfortunately the HR34s aren't going to be retired in the near future.


----------



## Fastman314 (Aug 12, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> It's a known issue. Unfortunately the HR34s aren't going to be retired in the near future.


So there is no way to really convince support to replace the unit with a newer model?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DIRECTV considers all Genies to be equal.


----------



## slowgin (May 5, 2010)

I agree the HR34 is horribly slow and they should do something about it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Fastman314 said:


> So there is no way to really convince support to replace the unit with a newer model?


Some would consider it unethical but you could call DirecTV and say it won't turn on, have them send a tech. If he has a 44, get him to replace it. No contract.


----------



## Fastman314 (Aug 12, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Some would consider it unethical but you could call DirecTV and say it won't turn on, have them send a tech. If he has a 44, get him to replace it. No contract.


Is that any more unethical then pushing out software that knowingly makes the HR34 almost unusably slow, yet not doing anything to remedy the issue for your customers?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Fastman314 said:


> Is that any more unethical then pushing out software that knowingly makes the HR34 almost unusably slow, yet not doing anything to remedy the issue for your customers?


I'm not disagreeing with you and it shouldn't have to be done that way, but it is what it is. If a 34 was my main box, I'd probably try it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Through Cus. Retention I was actually able to get to a service call just by complaining of the HR34's extreme slowness to the point of unusabilty. Then the day the tech. came he had HR54s on his truck and swapped out the HR34, without resistance. Said he's had nothing but problems with them and would never recommend them. 

Even was nice enough to replace two old and very slow as well other HD DVRs with HR24s.

Unfortunately, one of the HR24s is starting to act up and may have to call the tech. back.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## baws22489 (Sep 3, 2006)

I just did the same thing. For about 2 years been dealing with the slow HR34, i called and said it is soo slow i cant use it and i had already had a replacement drop shipped to me a couple months ago. They said since I've been a customer for 15 years, they would send a tech and for me to ask him to repalce the HR34 with whatever newer model he had in the truck. tech came and after looking at the DVR (didn't really do anything), he went out and brought in an HR44 which i love. I gave him $20 and said that you. Should have done that a couple years ago.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

Only downside about having a tech come out to the house is a $50 service call charge. For those covered under the protection plan, I suppose the fee is waived.

After the tech replaces the 34, make certain to call Directv and verify that there is no new 2-year commitment. This happened to me last week, and the CSR said that she had to notate my account to say that the new commitment was not valid.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If $50-$70 (tip) means a better chance at a 44, it's worth it.


----------



## Fastman314 (Aug 12, 2007)

Called up support. They are sending a replacement "Genie" for free. Giving it a shot knowing they could easily be sending me another HR34. If they do, then probably pay for a service call.


----------



## Fastman314 (Aug 12, 2007)

Fastman314 said:


> Called up support. They are sending a replacement "Genie" for free. Giving it a shot knowing they could easily be sending me another HR34. If they do, then probably pay for a service call.


UPDATE: ..and a refurb HR34 was delivered today. Back it goes. *sigh*


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Fastman314 said:


> UPDATE: ..and a refurb HR34 was delivered today. Back to goes. *sigh*


Yep, the drop ship route didn't work for me either trying to dump my HR34. Just another refurb HR34 showed up. Pretty much have to use the tech. visit method to stand a better than even chance of getting an HR44 or 54.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thankfully I have 2 HR24-500's and only sub 1 of them. If it dies I have a backup. I purchased these when they first came out so when I shut one off they didn't ask for a return.


----------



## alhurricane (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been having a myriad of issues with my HR34 including completely locking up on a few occasions.. They sent a technician today and he replaced it with a HR44-700. The performance difference is night and day. I hate to lose some of my recordings but it was worth getting rid of the clunker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jclangston (Oct 19, 2010)

I wanted to share my experience over the past couple of weeks with this same issue. So first I called CS complaining about my 34 being slow, the guy on the phone said no problem you are a long time customer, we will send you a replacement receiver "no problem". He said I'll type a note in the system for them to send you are 44 as the replacement. As you are probably guessing, 2 days go by and another 34 shows up at my door. I think maybe this on will be better and faster than my old one, so I activate it, same old story, just as slow as my original one. A few days later I call back explaining what happened. The lady said let me get you to our "customer care" department. (I think that's what she called the department, if not it was very similar) So this lady says anytime a typical replacement is sent out you always get the same model in return but I can make this happen for you. She said, I have to put in a special request that has to get "approved". She then said if I don't call you back within the next 24 hours everything has been approved and we will send you a 44. I thought it sounded like a bunch of BS, but low and behold 3 days later I get a package from FedEx that was from California. (all my replacement receivers have always come from Dallas) In the box was a refurbished 44 with no remote just the power brick. I got a separate "recover kit" in the mail yesterday to send back my 34. So it is possible to get a 44 at no cost and not signi a new contract, you just have to talk to the right person. I hope this helps anyone that is trying to get rid of a slow 34.


----------



## Fastman314 (Aug 12, 2007)

jclangston said:


> I wanted to share my experience over the past couple of weeks with this same issue. So first I called CS complaining about my 34 being slow, the guy on the phone said no problem you are a long time customer, we will send you a replacement receiver "no problem". He said I'll type a note in the system for them to send you are 44 as the replacement. As you are probably guessing, 2 days go by and another 34 shows up at my door. I think maybe this on will be better and faster than my old one, so I activate it, same old story, just as slow as my original one. A few days later I call back explaining what happened. The lady said let me get you to our "customer care" department. (I think that's what she called the department, if not it was very similar) So this lady says anytime a typical replacement is sent out you always get the same model in return but I can make this happen for you. She said, I have to put in a special request that has to get "approved". She then said if I don't call you back within the next 24 hours everything has been approved and we will send you a 44. I thought it sounded like a bunch of BS, but low and behold 3 days later I get a package from FedEx that was from California. (all my replacement receivers have always come from Dallas) In the box was a refurbished 44 with no remote just the power brick. I got a separate "recover kit" in the mail yesterday to send back my 34. So it is possible to get a 44 at no cost and not signi a new contract, you just have to talk to the right person. I hope this helps anyone that is trying to get rid of a slow 34.


Followed your advice. Worked for me too! Just received a new (not refurb) HR44 to replace my HR34.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I recently upgraded my system to SWM. When I called DirecTV, I told the CSR that I had to have the HR44 or I would refuse the upgrade.and that should be noted on the order. Well the tech showed up and when I asked if he had the HR44 on the truck he said no. I then told him that the note should be on the order and if he didn't have the HR44, I would refuse the installation. Well, after a few more moments of looking at each other he looked around in the truck and lo and behold he FOUND an HR44. The insatll then went well, includng the move of my HR24 to another room.


----------



## lschwarcz (Sep 1, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> I recently upgraded my system to SWM. When I called DirecTV, I told the CSR that I had to have the HR44 or I would refuse the upgrade.and that should be noted on the order. Well the tech showed up and when I asked if he had the HR44 on the truck he said no. I then told him that the note should be on the order and if he didn't have the HR44, I would refuse the installation. Well, after a few more moments of looking at each other he looked around in the truck and lo and behold he FOUND an HR44. The insatll then went well, includng the move of my HR24 to another room.


I too have been having the same slow response issues with my HR34-700. When I called DirecTV they just said that those response times are considered normal and acceptable!

I'll try what others here have recommended and call (yes, I have their protection plan). But, does anyone know of an easy way to transfer all of my recorded TV shows from the old HR34 to a replacement HR44? I'd hate to lose all of the recorded shows.

Given the frequency that I've had to replace DirecTV DVR's I think I'd better start to use an external hard disk so I don't lose programming when I get a new unit!

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lschwarcz said:


> I too have been having the same slow response issues with my HR34-700. When I called DirecTV they just said that those response times are considered normal and acceptable!
> 
> I'll try what others here have recommended and call (yes, I have their protection plan). But, does anyone know of an easy way to transfer all of my recorded TV shows from the old HR34 to a replacement HR44? I'd hate to lose all of the recorded shows.
> 
> ...


Recordings are married to the receiver. When you use an external it is still the same, married to the receiver. The recordings are there but will not play on another receiver.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

lschwarcz said:


> ... But, does anyone know of an easy way to transfer all of my recorded TV shows from the old HR34 to a replacement HR44? I'd hate to lose all of the recorded shows.
> 
> Given the frequency that I've had to replace DirecTV DVR's I think I'd better start to use an external hard disk so I don't lose programming when I get a new unit!
> 
> ...


Nope, no way to save them, sorry ...

Had to part with many of my favorite shows as well when I got my HR34-700 about month and a half ago when it was swapped out for an HR54-500.

And an ext. HDD won't help either as jimmie says ...

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

The new software (0Xa72) installed on my 34 on 10/15 seems to have improved response time considerably.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Billzebub said:


> The new software (0Xa72) installed on my 34 on 10/15 seems to have improved response time considerably.


Mine is reacting the opposite and it is terribly slow now. It also keeps making the noise it makes when a button is pushed wrong on the remote. I even have that turned off.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

reubenray said:


> Mine is reacting the opposite and it is terribly slow now. It also keeps making the noise it makes when a button is pushed wrong on the remote. I even have that turned off.


Try a reset of the receiver. This usually cures the bonk that is not needed or is supposedly turned off. This might also speed it up a little bit.


----------



## Fastman314 (Aug 12, 2007)

Fastman314 said:


> Followed your advice. Worked for me too! Just received a new (not refurb) HR44 to replace my HR34.


Finally setup the HR44 this weekend. Wow! What a speed difference compared to the HR34.


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

My hr 44 guide was realy slow and kept getting stuck for 4 minutes . I refresed the box from dtv web site now it works great


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Fastman314 said:


> Any resolution from DTV about HR34 slow performance?


Except for keeping everything empty - Series List, ToDo List, PlayList. No


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Try a reset of the receiver. This usually cures the bonk that is not needed or is supposedly turned off. This might also speed it up a little bit.


I did a hard reboot and it did not help any.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

reubenray said:


> I did a hard reboot and it did not help any.


Have you tried the search for CLEARMYBOX and choose Keyword and let it clean out all old data, graphics, etc. ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Except for keeping everything empty - Series List, ToDo List, PlayList. No


I think one thing that does cause a hit is booleans, either manually entered or setting up through Sports.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> I think one thing that does cause a hit is booleans, either manually entered or setting up through Sports.


Well if you want another specific one - recording by name of actor or director.

The fact is the CPU in the HR34-700 is way under power.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> The fact is the CPU in the HR34-700 is way under power.


That might be the case, but the HR34 wasn't always this slow. I got one about 2 1/2 years ago and it had a lot more series links, and shows saved on it at that time. It was never lightning quick, but certainly a night and day difference to the performance of nowadays (the current 34 has 75% space available with only 13 series links.) I also had the unit replaced in the last 6 months to ensure it wasn't an issue with the box itself...it wasn't the box...

In any case, I'd guess it's how they port the code. The HR34 likely needs code written specifically for it, but that is costly and time consuming. Instead, it's likely they write generic code and it's ported to each different receiver.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> That might be the case, but the HR34 wasn't always this slow. I got one about 2 1/2 years ago and it had a lot more series links, and shows saved on it at that time. It was never lightning quick, but certainly a night and day difference to the performance of nowadays (the current 34 has 75% space available with only 13 series links.) I also had the unit replaced in the last 6 months to ensure it wasn't an issue with the box itself...it wasn't the box...
> 
> In any case, I'd guess it's how they port the code. The HR34 likely needs code written specifically for it, but that is costly and time consuming. Instead, it's likely they write generic code and it's ported to each different receiver.


Yeah, DirecTV conversion of their SD GUI to the HD GUI was done with pure bloated software. The HR34 average performance nosedive after that and continues to slide to what must now be describe at being as slow as a snail. As a turtle is a rocket compared to a HR34.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Yeah, DirecTV conversion of their SD GUI to the HD GUI was done with pure bloated software. The HR34 average performance nosedive after that and continues to slide to what must now be describe at being as slow as a snail. As a turtle is a rocket compared to a HR34.


The HR34 was released with the HD GUI from the get go


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Yeah, DirecTV conversion of their SD GUI to the HD GUI was done with pure bloated software. The HR34 average performance nosedive after that and continues to slide to what must now be describe at being as slow as a snail. As a turtle is a rocket compared to a HR34.





peds48 said:


> The HR34 was released with the HD GUI from the get go


This is true. From the start the HR34 was in the HD GUI era...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well.... Not really...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Yeah, DirecTV conversion of their SD GUI to the HD GUI was done with pure bloated software. The HR34 average performance nosedive after that and continues to slide to what must now be describe at being as slow as a snail. As a turtle is a rocket compared to a HR34.


I love how people call it bloat ware when its the same people who want posters and logos for channels and all that stuff everywhere as well! Get over the idea it's a software problem. It's not powerful enough under the hood plus some are just bad. The hr44 and h44 and hr54 prove its not simply software that keeps it from running fast.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> The HR34 was released with the HD GUI from the get go


When I got my HR34 from Solid Signal, it had the old UI. This was very early.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> When I got my HR34 from Solid Signal, it had the old UI. This was very early.


I was referring to when try were deploy nationally by DIRECTV. SS usually has stuff before that are deploy everywhere. So maybe you got the first batch.


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 2, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> That might be the case, but the HR34 wasn't always this slow. I got one about 2 1/2 years ago and it had a lot more series links, and shows saved on it at that time. It was never lightning quick, but certainly a night and day difference to the performance of nowadays (the current 34 has 75% space available with only 13 series links.) I also had the unit replaced in the last 6 months to ensure it wasn't an issue with the box itself...it wasn't the box...
> 
> In any case, I'd guess it's how they port the code. The HR34 likely needs code written specifically for it, but that is costly and time consuming. Instead, it's likely they write generic code and it's ported to each different receiver.


Well ... I got a "replacement HR34" under the protection plan a couple of months ago after complaining about the incredibly slow response ... no surprise to ANYONE the replacement exhibited the same dismal performance as the old one ... after suffering for a couple of months I contacted (via chat) DTV and basically said enough was enough ... that got me assigned to a "case manager" ... while on the phone with the case manager I got him to admit that the HR34's were getting many complaints about slow performance particularly channel changes ... after him hemming and hawing about there not being anything he could really do I said "OK ... send me to whoever I need to talk to to cancel ..." ... his immediate response was "Oh no wait we don't want you to cancel ... there IS one other way we MAY be able to get you an HR44 ... " ... a couple of days later I contacted case management to see what was happening and was told the "request to engineering for an HR44 to be shipped had been approved ..." and I received the HR44 today ... so ... 5 days from my first contact with "Case Management" I have an HR44 in my hands.

Bottom line is ... DTV is doing everything they can do to NOT own up to the fact that the HR34 are really fairly good boat anchors at this point but the engine in them has been badly overrun by additional systemm updates and "improvements" ... It's really sad that the consumer has to commit dollars AND TIME to get them to actually take action and get the problem resolved (apparently one complaint at a time) ... if it is indeed a business decision ... it's a bad one ...

*****ing pays off in this case ... BUT ... it's painful and time consuming ... if I weren't retired and have the time to invest in getting this resolved I am sure I would still be without an HR44 .... sigh ....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've been trying to get a guy I know to do it, thought I could get him to do it before this Fall season started, but he won't as he'll need to set his series links back up. 

Won't listen to me that the long term benefit is worth the bit of pain.


----------



## lschwarcz (Sep 1, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Recordings are married to the receiver. When you use an external it is still the same, married to the receiver. The recordings are there but will not play on another receiver.


Really? I just spoke with DirecTV a few minutes ago arranging for a replacement of my HR34 and specifically asked if programming on an external disk could be transferred to a replacement DVR and she said yes, I can move my programming if I need to replace it. She also said that if my external disk fill up it will overflow to the internal disk.

Was she flat out wrong or is this a recent change?

I want to know because I was going to buy an external disk for my replacement DVR before it's installed in a little over a week. If she was wrong then why waste money buying an external disk?

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## lschwarcz (Sep 1, 2006)

lschwarcz said:


> Really? I just spoke with DirecTV a few minutes ago arranging for a replacement of my HR34 and specifically asked if programming on an external disk could be transferred to a replacement DVR and she said yes, I can move my programming if I need to replace it. She also said that if my external disk fill up it will overflow to the internal disk.
> 
> Was she flat out wrong or is this a recent change?
> 
> ...


I just called back to DirecTV and the rep I spoke with earlier was wrong. Recordings on an external disk are good ONLY for that one specific unit and cannot be transferred to another DirecTV DVR.

So it seems that there's really no use in connecting an external hard disk other than perhaps a bit of additional storage (2TB vs 1TB internal).

She did say that if I enrolled in the DirecTV Protection Plan Premier for an additional $12/month (on top of the $10/month for their standard Protection Plan) if my DVR takes a dump they will take it and transfer my shows to a new unit and then return it. But then you're without your DVR for a few days.

So it looks like I won't waste any money on an external disk and I'll stick with the HR44/54 that I'll get in a bit over a week (don't know which model I'll get).

Thanks,
Larry.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well, there still is a use to use external.

Series links and all that data comes over and is usable. Recordings are only available if they are recorded OTA through an AM21.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

lschwarcz said:


> She did say that if I enrolled in the DirecTV Protection Plan Premier for an additional $12/month (on top of the $10/month for their standard Protection Plan) if my DVR takes a dump they will take it and transfer my shows to a new unit and then return it.


I find that hard to believe. Sounds like an up-sell to me. If you can find that wording in a policy document where they'll transfer your shows to another DVR please provide a link.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The first rep. was also wrong about recordings rolling over to the internal drive should the external one become full.

Any recordings made on the internal drive prior to attaching an external will be retained on the internal drive for veiwing should you ever revert back to it by removing the external HDD. But there is no rollover to the internal drives capacity from an external.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lschwarcz said:


> Really? I just spoke with DirecTV a few minutes ago arranging for a replacement of my HR34 and specifically asked if programming on an external disk could be transferred to a replacement DVR and she said yes, I can move my programming if I need to replace it. She also said that if my external disk fill up it will overflow to the internal disk.





lschwarcz said:


> She did say that if I enrolled in the DirecTV Protection Plan Premier for an additional $12/month (on top of the $10/month for their standard Protection Plan) if my DVR takes a dump they will take it and transfer my shows to a new unit and then return it. But then you're without your DVR for a few days.


WOW!!!! So much misinformation given out by DIRECTV folks....AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I'd like to make a suggestion for those with a HR34. When I still had one I noticed if I turned of native and only had it output resolution of 720p and nothing else it ran significantly faster. It seemed that when it was outputting 1080i or higher it would run a lot slower. And I also noticed that when I put my ear up to the HR34 box the hard drive clicking noise was much less happening when it was displaying at a lower resolution. So I don't know why this is but you should all try this.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> WOW!!!! So much misinformation given out by DIRECTV folks....AMAZING!!!!!!


This is why I recommend getting the name and ID number of a CSR.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> This is why I recommend getting the name and ID number of a CSR.


And how such information can be of use?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> And how such information can be of use?


I've found doing this keeps things honest and professional.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> I'd like to make a suggestion for those with a HR34. When I still had one I noticed if I turned of native and only had it output resolution of 720p and nothing else it ran significantly faster. It seemed that when it was outputting 1080i or higher it would run a lot slower. And I also noticed that when I put my ear up to the HR34 box the hard drive clicking noise was much less happening when it was displaying at a lower resolution. So I don't know why this is but you should all try this.


Clicking noise on your hard drive? Mostly likely you had a bad hard drive. And resolution shouldn't make a hill of beens difference for how much info the DVR reads off the hard drive since the conversion of formats is don't after that.

I think as many did you juts had a hardware issue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> I've found doing this keeps things honest and professional.


Right, that wont erase ignorance however


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> And resolution shouldn't make a hill of beens difference for how much info the DVR reads off the hard drive since the conversion of formats is don't after that.


Well I'm telling you it did. When I had my HR34 displaying 720p only everything was running significantly faster. The guide scrolled much faster, the main menu appeared quicker and even the on demand buffer was loading faster. And I am not making this up, I wish someone one here would try this that has an HR34. How about this even my roku streaming stick runs faster at 720p than 1080p and that doesn't even have a hard drive. Resolution output must have some kind of affect on the processor of theses devices.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mkdtv21 said:


> Well I'm telling you it did. When I had my HR34 displaying 720p only everything was running significantly faster. The guide scrolled much faster, the main menu appeared quicker and even the on demand buffer was loading faster. And I am not making this up, I wish someone one here would try this that has an HR34. How about this even my roku streaming stick runs faster at 720p than 1080p and that doesn't even have a hard drive. Resolution output must have some kind of affect on the processor of theses devices.


I just switch from 1080 only to 720.

Put Native on and the text on GUI immediately improved. It became much clearer.

And the response from the remote is faster.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I have to concur with this tip. My HR34 has gotten even slower the last two or so months. I just watched Walking Dead earlier and navigation was slow, and my scrolling effects have always been turned off. Now I just set it to 720P only. I see a significant difference in speed/navigation/remote response!

I toggled Native between on/off and do not really see a difference between the two, but will keep monitoring.

I never would have thought of this setting for the HR34, input from others makes this site still the best to get these great tips as just described. Thanks again!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Found out tonight, that the semi-fixed of 720p only doesn't work very well when the HR34-700 is doing multi-recordings.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a LONG post on this topic since I recently upgraded to genie. It started with me just asking questions about it since I had gotten the free upgrade. At the time, I did not know about difference HR models, all I knew was that it was called the genie. It was only AFTER the tech left that I found it was an HR34-700 and I came onto my original post because I was having issues which lead to people saying the HR34 was the problem. It wasn't just slowness, it was other things too. Weird looking guide, changing channels would give a black screen where it would have to be powered off/on to get live tv to come back pixilation while watching recordings that were recorded during tranquil weather. Signal strength good on all tuners, connections tight, etc,. I called tech support explaining to the guy my problems and he ended up putting in a specific model request for an HR44, which I received that week in the mail. Every single problem I had with the HR34 has vanished. It's faster than I thought it would be..to the point that you could not ask it to be any faster than it is, even on the clients. DirecTV may consider all genies to be equal, but they are NOT!

EDIT: I forgot to mention that turning off Native and only checking 1080i and 1080p on the HR34 helped somewhat. All of my tv's are 1080p. Scrolling effects had always been off.


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 20, 2013)

Add me to the sloooow HR34 list. It is becoming increasingly annoying, as even trying to FF seems like a chore, and takes far too long.

How the problem started in my case is kinda interesting. Woke up a few months ago and bedroom Genie client was not working. Came downstairs to see all electronics in one room, including router, were out. The circuit breaker had tripped. This had *never* happened before in 20+ years in this house. That breaker handles just the outlets in that room, and nothing should have been using power, except possibly the DVRs.

I watched carefully as TV, DVRs, etc. booted up. Everything was fine. A recording that ended at 12:30 AM recorded, a scheduled 6:00 AM recording did not. No software updates ran on either DVR. The only change I could determine: the HR34 now had the "Now part of the AT&T Family" message!

Since then, the HR34 has been noticeably slower. My other DVR is a THR22. It does not display the new message, and continues to work well. I would not still be with DirecTV were it not for using the THR22 as my primary DVR. (I'd planned to switch this past summer to Verizon via TiVo, but a phone problem, and their incompetence and utter lack of professionalism in resolving it, put those plans on hold. I'm now waiting for more info on the Bolt, and possibly switching to <gulp> Comcast!)

I know it's illogicthat the HR34 caused the breaker to trip, but the timing was "interesting". .


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have a friend that I've been trying to get to try to replace his 34 with a 44. Looks like he's going to switch providers instead, getting fiber installed. He's tired of waiting.


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I have a friend that I've been trying to get to try to replace his 34 with a 44. Looks like he's going to switch providers instead, getting fiber installed. He's tired of waiting.


If he has the protection plan, get them to send a tech out. Much easier to get an HR44 if he has one on the truck. My guy was willing to drive 45 minutes to meet a co-worker who had one for me today. He earned his tip! :up:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

blucas95 said:


> If he has the protection plan, get them to send a tech out. Much easier to get an HR44 if he has one on the truck. My guy was willing to drive 45 minutes to meet a co-worker who had one for me today. He earned his tip! :up:


I was going to have him go through a specific receiver request. But, if he doesn't like FiOptics, he'll wait for the come back offers and make sure he gets a 44/54. Unfortunately it's a fairly unknown situation, he's getting a very new system from Cincinnati Bell, when they upgrade current customers it actually requires a drive reformat and you lose everything.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

PHL said:


> Only downside about having a tech come out to the house is a $50 service call charge. For those covered under the protection plan, I suppose the fee is waived.


Don't count on the fee being waived. I'm having a tech come out to realign my dish after my roof is replaced, and I am being charged $50, even though I have the protection plan.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the2130 said:


> Don't count on the fee being waived. I'm having a tech come out to realign my dish after my roof is replaced, and I am being charged $50, even though I have the protection plan.


protection plan covert "accidental" damages. Removing the dish is not accident in any way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

HoTat2 said:


> Nope, no way to save them, sorry ...
> 
> Had to part with many of my favorite shows as well when I got my HR34-700 about month and a half ago when it was swapped out for an HR54-500.
> 
> ...


You could capture the recordings to an external device.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

peds48 said:


> protection plan covert "accidental" damages. Removing the dish is not accident in any way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand that. I don't have a problem with paying $50 to get the dish realigned. I was just replying to another poster's comment that the fee wouldn't apply if you had the protection plan.


----------



## seanmh72 (Jan 30, 2015)

Got a brand new HR54 today to replace my HR34. Was having an issue with the screen going black (still had info menu) and had to reset to get it to work again. 

DirecTV couldn't help over the phone and sent a tech out. He said that he knows of the HR34 issues and will give me the latest version out; HR54.

It is SOOOO much faster and better. Unfortunately lost all recordings, etc, but who cares; it works!


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

peds48 said:


> WOW!!!! So much misinformation given out by DIRECTV folks....AMAZING!!!!!!


Seems to be standard practice. If they don't have an answer, they just make something up.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

the2130 said:


> Seems to be standard practice. If they don't have an answer, they just make something up.


Yeah. ...

Just like I was mulling over calling DIRECTV tech. support before the 90 days was up on my lastest service call when my HR34 was (most thankfully) swapped out for an HR54, about whether my install should be future proofed with clearance made for all 7 of it's tuners even though 2 are disabled at the moment of course.

My SWiM-16 is about max'ed out here now with 15 of the 16 SWM channels in use.

But I knew I would likely just be speaking Greek to CS about this issue for all it matters if I tried, so just forgot about it ... 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## dljames9 (May 27, 2009)

I just spoke to DTV chat. Below is the transcript. I have a feeling this problem is going to cause a bunch of cancellations. I can't believe how they have let this software become so buggy. It's like they release this stuff with zero testing. 

DIRECTV End Chat Print
Daniel G. (ID 457367) DIRECTV:
Hi, my name is Daniel G. (ID 457367). How are you today?
DAVID JAMES:
Not good with slow DVR. This has been going on for a long time and just seems to get worse. I understand the HR34 is having software problems, and I'm tired of waiting for it to get fixed.
Daniel G. (ID 457367) DIRECTV:
I'm sorry about that, David! The service team is still working on a patch to resolve the slowness, but they did release some notes on what can help quicken it until they get said patch out as an update.
Daniel G. (ID 457367) DIRECTV:
If you'd like, I can walk you through those steps.
DAVID JAMES:
I tried those already. Not any better. I'll just look at Comcast next week, and see what they can offer. DTV, is screwing up long time customers with this service turning into crap for customers stuck with these DVR. I've been customer for 15 years paying $200 month.
Daniel G. (ID 457367) DIRECTV:
I'm really sorry about that David, if there were any other ways around it, I would be more than happy to help. 
DAVID JAMES:
Send me a new DVR that doesn't freeze up. And I don't mean another HR34 that will have the same issues.
Daniel G. (ID 457367) DIRECTV:
Because it's a known issue, I can't do any warranty swaps, and since the computer system automatically sends the same model receiver, even if I did, it would send a HR34 with the same issue.
Daniel G. (ID 457367) DIRECTV:
Because it's a known issue, we can't do specific receiver replacements.
DAVID JAMES:
Then you have just lost a customer. A known issue is no excuse to provide bad service. For $200 month I shouldn't have to deal with equipment that freezes up, then get fed that nothing can be done. It's like buying a car that stalls, but the dealer saying we know there is a problem, and nothing we can do.
Daniel G. (ID 457367) DIRECTV:
I understand David, if you do want to cancel, you can contact our CRG Department at (800) 824-9081 using the PIN#xxxx. They are open 8AM-1AM est daily so if you want to speak with them tonight, they will be available. That PIN is also good for five days if you wanted to wait.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

While this issue wasn't the main reason we ended up switching to cable, back in August, it was one of the main reasons we started looking at cable in the first place. We just couldn't take the agonizing performance of our HR34 anymore.

I had it for several years and it just got a little slower over time, but the real dropoff came around October of LAST YEAR. After that, it would take 10 seconds or more sometimes, just to populate the guide, before you could even start navigating it. If the box sat a while, it would take forever, for it to even respond. I tried doing CE update after CE update, hoping it would get fixed, but it never did. It just continued to be agonizing slow. I also had the strange looking guide, in that at times, it wouldn't look crisp and clear, like the resolution wasn't quite right. But that didn't bother us that much because we stopped using the guilde because of how slow it was. Directv gave me the same story as others, in that since I had an HR34, I'd get an HR34 replacement.

I cannot believe that this is still going on, after more than a YEAR. I feel like what happens with the developers is they develop for their top of the line box, with little regard for older generations and then just filter down the firmware to those previous generations. Because of this, they fail miserably at writing efficient code and their inefficiencies are magnified on the older boxes(see my post history about my complaints on the horribly coded method/timeout for channel changing). I saw this with the prior HR20's vs the HR24s. Now we see it with the HR34 vs HR44/54 and I'm sure it will show up again.

Anyway, I just wanted to throw in my 2 cents and say agree with dljames9 because while this wasn't the main reason we ended up switching, this is what cuased us to start looking at alternatives, in the first place(was with Directv for 16 years).


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been with DirecTV since 1998 and I'm about to start looking also. I like the service but this HR 34 is almost unusable. Additionally I have an old HR 22 I have had no luck in trying to replace. I already have FIOS for my internet and phone and they're always offering bundle prices. Also, at my apartment in another city I have an X1 DVR from Comcast that I'm pretty happy with. 
While I realize it is expensive to replace equipment I think they are being short sighted here and it will cost them, but hey, it's their business.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Chuck W said:


> [snip]
> 
> I cannot believe that this is still going on, after more than a YEAR.
> 
> [snip]


Not only is it still going on, but every UTH upgrade seems to make it worst.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, my HR34 started acting up the other day - it wouldn't stay connected to the network, causing the whole-home feature not to work properly. A technician replaced the HR34 today with an HR54. Unbelievable how much faster it is. Happy to be rid of the HR34. And since it's a repair, I didn't have to give a new 2-year commitment.


----------



## Tomaay (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not worried about a new commitment since I'm not moving and not really a Dish fan. I just spent a little over an hour getting myself straightened out. Here is what I learned:

- Its easier to get an HR44 or HR54 if you tell them that your new audio/video setup requires an optical audio connection since the HR34 didn't have one. You probably don't even have to talk about the GUI slowness which seems to send them into a looping script of "all genies are the same"

- I talked with the retention department and also since I have the Protection Plan, I'm getting a full equipment upgrade b/c I "need" 4K capability  HR54 and 4, 4K capable Genie Clients. I'm locked in for 2 years, but again, not an issue for me. Truck roll and install on 1/5, no fees at all, and $20 off my bill /month for the next 2 years.

My suggestion is to talk up the optical audio requirement for your "new" receiver setup if you have an HR34 and want a 44/54.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

The 2-year commitment isn't a deal-breaker for me, either. It's unlikely I would drop DirecTV as long as they have Sunday Ticket, which is locked up for several years. It's just nice to have that option. And from what I've read here, it's easier to get discounts or special deals if you are out of contract. Maybe they'll cut me a deal on Extra Innings in the spring. 

Looks like the DVR swap didn't fix the issue of I was having, so I'll have to call them back and get another technician dispatched. But it's worth the trouble to have an HR54 now. And I carry the Protection Plan, so I don't get charged. Couldn't have happened at a better time, either. With so few first-run shows airing over the holidays, I was pretty much caught up with recordings on the DVR, so I didn't lose a lot of programming.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

My brother lucked out today and got a HR44 to replace his buggy and slow HR34!! I told him he needed to give it to me being I told him to ask about a HR44.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

reubenray said:


> My brother lucked out today and got a HR44 to replace his buggy and slow HR34!! I told him he needed to give it to me being I told him to ask about a HR44.


How long was it before he stop laughing?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If they say a "patch" is coming, I'll believe it when I see it. 

Maybe it'll come with a major rewrite.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

My HR34 worked great when I first got it years ago. But now it is slower than the original DTV/Tivo DVR.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 5, 2016)

Tomaay said:


> I'm not worried about a new commitment since I'm not moving and not really a Dish fan. I just spent a little over an hour getting myself straightened out. Here is what I learned:
> 
> - Its easier to get an HR44 or HR54 if you tell them that your new audio/video setup requires an optical audio connection since the HR34 didn't have one. You probably don't even have to talk about the GUI slowness which seems to send them into a looping script of "all genies are the same"
> 
> ...


I signed up just to say thanks. You're suggestion worked wonderfully. I called support and told them I upgraded my stereo equipment and I needed a optical audio input. They sent me to tech and he mentioned having to fill out a request and forward to a supervisor to get me an hr54. I did not have a renew for 2 years since it was entered as a replacement and not an upgrade.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I finally got fed up with my HR34, and got nowhere. I first spoke to the first CSR and he gave me nothing but the spiel that it's a "known issue" and that they are waiting for a software update to fix. When I told him it's been like this at least 6 months and I'm STILL waiting for the upgrade, he passed me to his supervisor. The supervisor reitterated what the original guy said, and essentially admitted that a software upgrade is never coming. But he STILL wouldn't give me a new one. When I said if you can't make me happy I might have to switch to another carrier, nothing. I finally asked for Customer Retention, and the guy had the nerve to say he WAS customer retention as well. Finally, while I got no help with my dog of an HR34, I did get $10 off my bill for a year and 4 months of Showtime. Still doesn't help my situation, but it's better than nothing. I should mention that I'm on the protection plan which is supposed to include free upgrades. I have NOTHING to upgrade if I can't upgrade that, or upgrade one of my HR2x units to a Genie. Seems like a huge waste of money to me.

I don't know if this is the new AT&T model or if I just got a bad CSR experience. Any other route I should try?


----------



## Hideftv (Dec 16, 2015)

That's pitiful, but obviously they do not care.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I finally got fed up with my HR34, and got nowhere. I first spoke to the first CSR and he gave me nothing but the spiel that it's a "known issue" and that they are waiting for a software update to fix. When I told him it's been like this at least 6 months and I'm STILL waiting for the upgrade, he passed me to his supervisor. The supervisor reitterated what the original guy said, and essentially admitted that a software upgrade is never coming. But he STILL wouldn't give me a new one. When I said if you can't make me happy I might have to switch to another carrier, nothing. I finally asked for Customer Retention, and the guy had the nerve to say he WAS customer retention as well. Finally, while I got no help with my dog of an HR34, I did get $10 off my bill for a year and 4 months of Showtime. Still doesn't help my situation, but it's better than nothing. I should mention that I'm on the protection plan which is supposed to include free upgrades. I have NOTHING to upgrade if I can't upgrade that, or upgrade one of my HR2x units to a Genie. Seems like a huge waste of money to me.
> 
> I don't know if this is the new AT&T model or if I just got a bad CSR experience. Any other route I should try?


You need a different csr and explain you've read all about the HR34 vs the other Genies and you are done dealing with a faulty unit since yours gives you constant trouble you have seen doesn't exsist in a hr44 and you know they can fill out a special form to get it replaced with a specific model. And if they won't do it you want enough credits to irder one from solid signal yourself. And if they won't do that then you'll cancel when dish launches the hopper 3 next month. But then be ready to cancel.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Steve if you get a bad CSR just hang up and call back. Your time is precious and shouldn't be wasted, no need being polite if they are jerking you around. Remember you are doing them a favor by being a paying customer they don't pay you.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I (a D* customer since '97) just called to get a Genie. Scheduled for Tuesday AM. If the installer doesn't have an HR-44, I'll refuse delivery.

(Trust me, I told the CSR in no uncertain terms that I would refuse an HR-34)


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Seems like one resolution would be to program the UI as such that if the customer presses the remote, it is a priority over almost anything else. Trick play is almost to the point where it is largely useless because it is so slow to respond. 

The freezing on inserted commercials exacerbates the issue since the only solution to that is to either change channels (and lose your buffer) or hit rewind Good luck getting the HR34 to stop rewinding before its gone back about ten minutes and then good luck getting it to ffw to real time.


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

I just ordered an HR44. They are never going to fix the issues with the HR34. "It's a software issue" is a joke of an excuse.


----------



## jleupen (Jul 27, 2007)

So, like everyone here, I got fed up with my HR34. I finally got a HR44 today and it is sooooo fast! Here is the background:

A week or two ago, I called and requested a newer replacement Genie - either the HR44 or HR54. I've had the Protection Plan for a while now and my account says that I qualify for a free upgrade. I got the standard response that "this is a known issue and they are working on a fix" so they are unable to replace my unit. I argued that the newer receivers such as the HR44 or HR54 don't have the issue, which generated the response that "Sir, all Genies are the same". I told the lady that I appreciate that she has to follow her script, but that we both know that wasn't true. I escalated to a manager, who submitted a request for a specific model. They said the request takes 24-48 hours to be approved/rejected and that they'd call and let me know the outcome.

After several days, I called back. I escalated to a manager again. They said the request was rejected. I argued all the same points. I asked them to explain what the Protection Plan does, if I cant get a replacement receiver when I need one. I threatened to leave Directv if they couldn't get me a working receiver. They agreed to submit the request again...

After several days (last Friday), I called back again. I escalated to a manager again. They said it was rejected, but it was only rejected because they needed to order a "recovery kit" to get my old receiver. They submitted the request for a 3rd time, this time with the recovery kit.

Received the new HR44 and a recovery kit for the HR34 today.


----------



## chris.dg (Nov 25, 2006)

jleupen said:


> So, like everyone here, I got fed up with my HR34. I finally got a HR44 today and it is sooooo fast! Here is the background:
> 
> A week or two ago, I called and requested a newer replacement Genie - either the HR44 or HR54. I've had the Protection Plan for a while now and my account says that I qualify for a free upgrade. I got the standard response that "this is a known issue and they are working on a fix" so they are unable to replace my unit. I argued that the newer receivers such as the HR44 or HR54 don't have the issue, which generated the response that "Sir, all Genies are the same". I told the lady that I appreciate that she has to follow her script, but that we both know that wasn't true. I escalated to a manager, who submitted a request for a specific model. They said the request takes 24-48 hours to be approved/rejected and that they'd call and let me know the outcome.
> 
> ...


Similar story as mine, except after a week, I only received the recovery kit for my HR34. When I called back to inquire about the status of the HR44 replacement, the CSR told me that the request was denied by some back office team...despite the previous CSR making it sound like my HR44 was a done deal. So I escalated, only to be refused for the same old reasons. They're insisting that all of the DVRs, including the HR44, have the same problems. The rep told me, "I have an HR44 at home and it stutters, freezes, lags too". Yeah, that's bullsh*t. Then how come my old HR24 works just fine (albeit with lack of storage space)

Anyway, I asked the supervisor to resubmit my request again, and add to it that I need the optical audio connection. So we shall see what happens. I'll likely be denied again. Then I need to determine if it's finally time to cancel DTV in favor of some lesser evil (if that exists).

You'd think these traditional TV companies (D*, Dish, Comcast, etc) would realize that the next gen streaming technology companies are gearing up to wipe them out, so they might want to keep their existing customers satisfied. But no such luck. They will pay for their lack of foresight soon enough.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

Guys, instead of replacing through the request form how about trying to get a tech out, they will swap out 34's with 44's if they have the stock.


----------



## chris.dg (Nov 25, 2006)

CuttySnark said:


> Guys, instead of replacing through the request form how about trying to get a tech out, they will swap out 34's with 44's if they have the stock.


That's a good idea... any suggestions as to the types of problems (beyond what we've already told them - lagging, stuttering, freezing, etc) we should report that would result in them actually sending a tech out? Or just go with those?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Won't turn on?

But don't get mad at the tech if he simply doesn't have anything else.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

Anything that could be install related (Freeze framing/pixelization/771) will result in them sending a tech out if unable to resolve over the phone.


Just as long as you explain to the field technician when he is at your residence that the box is freezing/locking up and you think it is a box problem they will be willing to do a box swap and will swap it out with a 44/54 if they have the stock.


----------



## jleupen (Jul 27, 2007)

CuttySnark said:


> Guys, instead of replacing through the request form how about trying to get a tech out, they will swap out 34's with 44's if they have the stock.


Yes, in retrospect, I wish I would have just made up some reason for them to send a tech to my house. Even though I did eventually get the new receiver, it was very painful.


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Good day
I called CSR, spoke to Tadeara, she submitted an escalation issue for my HR34-700
I told her I needed a HR54 for the optical audio connection and for the new LG65 4K OLED.
She didn't care, told me I needed a software update, I told her I had the latest 0xac8 firmware, and it freezes constantly.
If I didn't pay for the protection plan I'd have purchased a new HR54 from Solid Signal by now, I bought the 34 from them


----------



## telero (Oct 3, 2006)

The following was posted on /r/directv last night. If it's true, that could be considered a solution.



> I'm a technical support representative for DirecTV. Our known issue regarding the HR34-700 has been updated today, and we can replace the HR34-700 and guarantee you an HR44. If you have the Protection Plan, replacements are free. If you don't, it may be $19.95 for shipping/processing, but definitely ask the representative first so they can get correct info. (I only get calls from customers with the Protection Plan, so I'm not 100% sure if the $19.95 applies to non-PP accounts or not.) The only catch is that you have to have called about this before so we can escalate to our engineering team. However, if you call now, wait a while, and call back, they should be able to do it for you (I would). If you get someone who's clueless, always ask for Technical Support!


----------



## chris.dg (Nov 25, 2006)

telero said:


> The following was posted on /r/directv last night. If it's true, that could be considered a solution.


Lo and Behold! The quote from the tech support rep copied above is TRUE. Unbelievable. Great news.

To test it, I just called D* to ask about the status of my request (re-submitted two days ago) to replace my HR34 with a 44 or 54. I was fully expecting the CSR to say that it had been denied yet again, but instead (after putting me on hold to do some research) she told me that as of last night, that back office approval is no longer needed. She confirmed that she now has the authority to send me an HR44 replacement for free, except for a $19.95 shipping expense. She did state that she could only do this because I had previously logged calls citing poor performance with the HR34. My new HR44 should arrive in 2-5 days, followed by a recovery kit for the HR34. She was clearly very relieved that her company is *finally *doing what's right for us customers in this situation.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

chris.dg said:


> Lo and Behold! The quote from the tech support rep copied above is TRUE. Unbelievable. Great news.
> 
> To test it, I just called D* to ask about the status of my request (re-submitted two days ago) to replace my HR34 with a 44 or 54. I was fully expecting the CSR to say that it had been denied yet again, but instead (after putting me on hold to do some research) she told me that as of last night, that back office approval is no longer needed. She confirmed that she now has the authority to send me an HR44 replacement for free, except for a $19.95 shipping expense. She did state that she could only do this because I had previously logged calls citing poor performance with the HR34. My new HR44 should arrive in 2-5 days, followed by a recovery kit for the HR34. She was clearly very relieved that her company is *finally *doing what's right for us customers in this situation.


This is great news!!!


----------



## HamptonR (Jan 15, 2016)

Just got off the horn the DTV support and was told that not only do they no longer need to use the "model specific" forms for replacement approval but that DTV is no longer shipping ANY HR34's. So, they are replacing (or so I'm told) my very slow HR34 with an unspecified upgraded replacement (either the HR44 or HR54, the tech doesn't know which). The replacement was done with no questions asked,,, I said I wanted the HR34 replaced and the response was I'll be glad to get that sent out to you. The tech was very friendly and indicated that she was very, very happy that they can now actually fix the problem. The ticket (which now shows on the DTV website) confirms that there's no charge (including no shipping/return charges), and no contract extension. Maybe someone at AT&T decided that the DTV brand needed some changes to preserve what was left of their reputation.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

HamptonR said:


> Just got off the horn the DTV support and was told that not only do they no longer need to use the "model specific" forms for replacement approval but that DTV is no longer shipping ANY HR34's. So, they are replacing (or so I'm told) my very slow HR34 with an unspecified upgraded replacement (either the HR44 or HR54, the tech doesn't know which). The replacement was done with no questions asked,,, I said I wanted the HR34 replaced and the response was I'll be glad to get that sent out to you. The tech was very friendly and indicated that she was very, very happy that they can now actually fix the problem. The ticket (which now shows on the DTV website) confirms that there's no charge (including no shipping/return charges), and no contract extension. Maybe someone at AT&T decided that the DTV brand needed some changes to preserve what was left of their reputation.


Welcome to the site -and thanks for sharing that Good News for you :righton:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

HamptonR said:


> Just got off the horn the DTV support and was told that not only do they no longer need to use the "model specific" forms for replacement approval but that DTV is no longer shipping ANY HR34's. So, they are replacing (or so I'm told) my very slow HR34 with an unspecified upgraded replacement (either the HR44 or HR54, the tech doesn't know which). The replacement was done with no questions asked,,, I said I wanted the HR34 replaced and the response was I'll be glad to get that sent out to you. The tech was very friendly and indicated that she was very, very happy that they can now actually fix the problem. The ticket (which now shows on the DTV website) confirms that there's no charge (including no shipping/return charges), and no contract extension. Maybe someone at AT&T decided that the DTV brand needed some changes to preserve what was left of their reputation.


It's about time! Hope it's true.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

No dice here. I got the same old song and dance about how hard the engineers were working on it.


----------



## Choir (Feb 11, 2008)

Worked like a charm for me.

Called and asked for Technical Support.
When I got the guy on the line I explained that the HR34 was responding extremely slowly.
He mentioned some things we could do to speed it up, since it had recordings on it that I wouldn't want to lose.
I told him that it didn't have any recordings right now.
He said if that was the case that he could send me a replacement Genie, but since it was a known problem with that model (the HR34) the replacement would be a different model (either the HR44 or HR54).
I said that I was hoping to get a replacement, so that sounded like a fine idea.
He spent a couple minutes taking care of stuff on his end and then told me the replacement would be shipping soon.
He wasn't sure if they would want the HR34 back (he didn't think so) or if I was getting a new access card (if not, just use the one currently in the HR34).
I said thanks very much for everything and we were done.
Whole thing took about 10 minutes.



Choir


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Choir said:


> Worked like a charm for me.
> 
> Called and asked for Technical Support.
> When I got the guy on the line I explained that the HR34 was responding extremely slowly.
> ...


Let us know what you get?


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

I called again, they are shipping a HR44 on Monday, told me I didn't need a HR54 for 4K


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Bingo. Called back this morning and went the tech support route. Swapped with no questions asked.


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

They decide to replace them right after I purchased the HR44. Glad I only paid $99 for it...The HR44 is awesome by the way.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Those getting HR44 or 54, to replace the slow HR34 - are the 34s being returned or are you being told to disposed 'em?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Those getting HR44 or 54, to replace the slow HR34 - are the 34s being returned or are you being told to disposed 'em?


They are being returned. They sent me a recovery kit I just sent it in this past Monday .


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Those getting HR44 or 54, to replace the slow HR34 - are the 34s being returned or are you being told to disposed 'em?


They wanted my HR34 back when I got it replaced with an HR54.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

Called Tech Support this Morning and was offered a replacement HR44 for the Slow HR34

Had to pay 19.95 plusTax 21.35 Total. I do not have the Protection Plan.

Will ship in 3 to 5 days via Fed Ex

Will send a recovery Kit for the HR34

Took about 20 mins.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

raott said:


> No dice here. I got the same old song and dance about how hard the engineers were working on it.


I was told by the access card department yesterday that they now replace the HR34s with HR44s almost no questions asked. Might call back and try again. If you have to, ask for a supervisor or say CONTRACT END DATE at the voice automated system so you can get to the Retention department who can hook you up with some discounts as well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I was told by the access card department yesterday that they now replace the HR34s with HR44s almost no questions asked. Might call back and try again. If you have to, ask for a supervisor or say CONTRACT END DATE at the voice automated system so you can get to the Retention department who can hook you up with some discounts as well. Let us know how it goes.


He called back and the deal was done.


----------



## Trashguy9 (Jul 29, 2007)

So those of you getting a swapped HR44, did you have to extend your contract? I am out of contract now, that is why I ask.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

That is what I would have thought as well, but surprisingly it was just the opposite. I did the "contract end date" on the first call, with no resolution. The next morning, I called and asked for "technical support". After wading through the the various menus and hoops you have to go to to speak with a live tech support rep, he swapped without issue. It took longer to get to the support person than it did for him to swap it out.



joshjr said:


> I was told by the access card department yesterday that they now replace the HR34s with HR44s almost no questions asked. Might call back and try again. If you have to, ask for a supervisor or say CONTRACT END DATE at the voice automated system so you can get to the Retention department who can hook you up with some discounts as well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Trashguy9 said:


> So those of you getting a swapped HR44, did you have to extend your contract? I am out of contract now, that is why I ask.


A tech support swap for the same class of receiver does not have a contract. It is possible there would be a shipping fee without Protection Plan, but not always.

I'm personally recommending everyone do it, the downside being of course your recordings and series links not being transferable. But I do think it's worth it.


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Success. the receiver arrived and with a few changes it's working well. The new remote was broken, oh well


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

palmgrower said:


> Success. the receiver arrived and with a few changes it's working well. The new remote was broken, oh well


You really only need the new remote for RF, or you can pick up a backlit version.
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=rc71b


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

Just got off a chat session, replacement for BOTH of my HR34s are on the way!


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

perkolater said:


> Just got off a chat session, replacement for BOTH of my HR34s are on the way!


How do have two HR34's?


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

lzhj9k said:


> Called Tech Support this Morning and was offered a replacement HR44 for the Slow HR34
> 
> Had to pay 19.95 plusTax 21.35 Total. I do not have the Protection Plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I received my HR44 yesterday. For those who wondered, they did send a recovery kit for the HR34.

For anyone with an HR34 sitting on the fence about paying the $20 and the hassle of setting up series links to make a swap, I highly recommend you do it. The difference is unbelievable.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And if you have setups listed in your profile or sig, this is a good time to update them.


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

reubenray said:


> How do have two HR34's?


Ok, so after multiple people questioned me on that, I went back and verified. The one TV that I seldom use that I thought also had an HR34 on it actually has an HR24, so I only have one.

My mistake. Interesting thing though in the chat I said I was having an issue with both of my HR34s (I assume the HR24 was only slow when accessing a recording from the 34 now) and he said he was sending "replacements". So... we'll see. My guess is they will realize I was wrong and only send the one.


----------



## Choir (Feb 11, 2008)

Choir said:


> Worked like a charm for me.
> 
> Called and asked for Technical Support.
> When I got the guy on the line I explained that the HR34 was responding extremely slowly.
> ...


The replacement was waiting for me when I got home from work yesterday.
I got an HR44-700, and a new access card.
Swapping out could not have been simpler:
Disconnected HR34 (SAT feed, power, HDMI to TV, ESATA to external drive)
Connected HR44 (SAT feed, power, HDMI to TV, ESATA to external drive)
Get on computer and activate replacement equipment
and done!
Since I am using an external drive, my series list and to-do list moved over with the drive -- I didn't need to redo anything.
Didn't even unwrap the new remote they sent, the remote I used with the HR34 (already programmed to control TV and audio system) worked fine.

They sent a return shipping label so I could send back the HR34.
Funny thing is the instruction say "Take new receiver out of box, put old receiver in box, affix pre-printed shipping label to outside of box, take box to FedEx."
But the HR44 is a good bit smaller than the HR34 so it didn't really fit in the box they sent me - I had to rip out some of the glued in Styrofoam padding to get the HR34 to fit.

Choir


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Choir said:


> The replacement was waiting for me when I got home from work yesterday.
> I got an HR44-700, and a new access card.
> Swapping out could not have been simpler:
> Disconnected HR34 (SAT feed, power, HDMI to TV, ESATA to external drive)
> ...


That is great news!!!

Was your recorded shows on the exterior hard drive saved where you can watch them on the new HR44?


----------



## Choir (Feb 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> That is great news!!!
> 
> Was your recorded shows on the exterior hard drive saved where you can watch them on the new HR44?


I had watched all the shows on the hard drive prior to the swap and didn't have any recorded shows.
It wouldn't have mattered though, recorded shows are tied to the receiver that recorded them so I wouldn't have been able to watch them anyway after the swap.

Choir


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Choir said:


> I had watched all the shows on the hard drive prior to the swap and didn't have any recorded shows.
> It wouldn't have mattered though, recorded shows are tied to the receiver that recorded them so I wouldn't have been able to watch them anyway after the swap.
> 
> Choir


Someone is claiming otherwise.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Someone is claiming otherwise.


AM21 maybe?

Just found that post...interesting.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Choir said:


> Didn't even unwrap the new remote they sent, the remote I used with the HR34 (already programmed to control TV and audio system) worked fine.


Only issue would be if you ever want to use RF, the HR34 remote won't work. No issue with IR though.


----------



## keyoctave (Jan 9, 2005)

Just this past weekend, I swapped out my HR34 for an HR44. I ordered my 44 on line so as to get a new one (not wanting to take a chance on receiving a remanufactured one). The rep told me that 5 days prior to our conversation, they got a notice to change out the 34's when people call complaining about slow speeds. There was no contract extension placed on my account. BIG speed difference! Also added a 2TB HD and a second back lit remote. Love it!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I spoke with tech support 2 nights ago, discussed my slow HR34 again (I've mentioned this at least 5 times in last year), but then added that I needed optical port for my new A/V system.

She found request form and they overnighted a HR44-700 to me, received it today. Activation was online and super easy, and my 2TB external had all my SL's transferred to the new receiver.

Recovery kit for the 34 was included. I paid $0, but I have the $7.99 protection plan. And the GenieGO 2 that replaced the GenieGO 1 I got last week is much faster as well. Life is good!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Downloaded software 0xb15 and my HR34 is now performing remarkably faster. However: 1. I was playing pack a recorded video and the picture simply froze. Funny but the sound kept playing as it should. 2. The HR34 still has these 20 second freezes where no command from the remote control works. I usually get these freezes when I am scrolling through the GUIDE. 3. I pressed PREV to go to a previous channel and I got the message "No previous channels" when, in fact, there were several.


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

I called in yesterday to get mine swapped out. The CSR was apparently trying to either waive the shipping or charge it to my account, but didn't put me on hold. I heard her supervisor telling her that was unacceptable because they were giving us a $299 receiver for free, with a tone that we should be grateful... I'd be grateful if they gave me equipment that worked in the first place.


----------



## inTank (Jan 22, 2016)

After fighting with this for months I called DirecTV today. The CSR was pretty receptive to the issue I just nailed all the bullet points that we all have suffered from.

She wanted to charge the $19.99 for shipping, I did not agree stating we are charged monthly for the equipment and this is a warranty issue. After a brief hold she talked to her stupervisor and was allowed to waive the fee.

They are shipping a HR-44, as stated before they do not send out the 34 any more yet they still state they are working on a software fix. Don't hold your breath. 

Entire call took 14 minutes including hold times.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

inTank said:


> ....
> 
> She wanted to charge the $19.99 for shipping, I did not agree stating we are charged monthly for the equipment and this is a warranty issue. After a brief hold she talked to her stupervisor and was allowed to waive the fee.
> 
> ...


The $20 shipping fee is pretty standard for folks without their Equipment Protection Plan (then it's free). So you were lucky to get that waived.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yep, even if it's something like the hard drive goes bad in the first year.

At least it's overnight shipping and seems like a better deal than $20 for an access card.


----------



## gpsjunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

Had a recent install. The tech said in their area they were refusing to install any 34 and would only accept in their supply new HR44. It was a great install, changed out the LNB and the multi-switch to the newest and a new HR-44. What an improvement over the HR22.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

The news from the last few days makes me giddy. To be honest though, the issue with the hr34 was hit or miss which was why they weren't going to swap every single unit.


----------



## tbear (Jan 24, 2016)

Guess I'm getting scammed by them a few minutes ago then. I too have the slow box and the DVR hard drive gave out in November. After paying the $100 fee for a service call, the tech gave me the same box. It's still slow to an almost 45 second delay when it starts up. 

Just spoke with customer service who told me that they would send out a software update today that would fix it. Now it sounds like from reading here that I was told a lie. 

I've been a customer of Directv since 2002 and if they haven't fixed it by tomorrow (my month ends on 1/26) or sent me a new box, DISH network here I come. I don't have a protection plan, etc. but I'm paying $15 a month for a receiver and I expect that receiver to work.


----------



## tbear (Jan 24, 2016)

Better news this time. I went through chat and told the CSR that I wanted to confirm that this software fix would be done soon and not three months from now. She immediately offered to mail out an HR44 to me tomorrow.

I hope it really is a better receiver - I love my Directv but I can't see paying for subpar service especially with their new price increase.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There is no comparison. But on the bright side, it doesn't hurt to try it. You're really not out anything. I'm not convinced about any fix short of a complete rewrite. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Ask to speak with tech support. Do not go the standard CSR route.



tbear said:


> Guess I'm getting scammed by them a few minutes ago then. I too have the slow box and the DVR hard drive gave out in November. After paying the $100 fee for a service call, the tech gave me the same box. It's still slow to an almost 45 second delay when it starts up.
> 
> Just spoke with customer service who told me that they would send out a software update today that would fix it. Now it sounds like from reading here that I was told a lie.
> 
> I've been a customer of Directv since 2002 and if they haven't fixed it by tomorrow (my month ends on 1/26) or sent me a new box, DISH network here I come. I don't have a protection plan, etc. but I'm paying $15 a month for a receiver and I expect that receiver to work.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

I replaced my slow as molasses HR34 with an HR44, this week. Tuesday PM

Called Sunday and spoke with Tech Support (20 minute call with hold/wait time for connection to available support person).

No comparison as it relates to speed.

Night and Day difference for me.
A joy to use once again.

My one/only C31 Mini connects so much faster.

Remote response time much quicker...

I love my Genie again..


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> There is no comparison. But on the bright side, it doesn't hurt to try it. You're really not out anything. I'm not convinced about any fix short of a complete rewrite.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


Software would never be able to fix it I don't think. Not on its own and not all of them.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Software might be able to help. Seeing how many people say the HR34 works great out of the box but slows to a crawl after use, it could indeed be a software issue. Memory leakage is an obvious culprit, but there could be many other code defects in play.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Cool! I think its great they are retiring the HR-34. That was way too big. I never had one but sounds like everyone is saying it was slow also. I guess now the thing to see is if AT&T what comes up with next after the HR-54?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm hoping after they do most of requested changes that they finally have enough HR44 in stocks to start offering them for multi-Genie setup.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I was going to wait to get a HR44 when I do the movers plan in a few months. But I am trying to delete our programs ASAP to get the HR44 sooner. Every time we leave we come back to a frozen screen.

Should I bring up the movers plan or just get the HR44 by itself for right now? My house will not be finished for about 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> I'm hoping after they do most of requested changes that they finally have enough HR44 in stocks to start offering them for multi-Genie setup.


Inventory levels are not the reason they limit customers to one genie per account.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Whatever the reason is must be a state secret as, to my knowledge, no one has ever divulged what the rationale is.



carl6 said:


> Inventory levels are not the reason they limit customers to one genie per account.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Finally called again, this time, after they noticed I called once in December complaining, no questions asked, they are swapping out my box (presumably with an HR44, but I didn't ask). I wonder if they are more willling to swap out the boxes now that they have the newer models available for new subs, and they just want to start getting rid of the HR44s now? This is one way to do this and make their customers happy.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

raott said:


> Whatever the reason is must be a state secret as, to my knowledge, no one has ever divulged what the rationale is.


The only semi-logical reasons I've heard ...

Multiple Genies complicates dish setup with multiple Receivers/DVRs because you need more than 8 SWM channels, requiring a different LNB and SWM16, at least until the SWM13 LNB becomes readily available. 
Multiple Genies complicates Client setup because a Client can only interface to one Genie DVR.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> The only semi-logical reasons I've heard ...
> 
> Multiple Genies complicates dish setup with multiple Receivers/DVRs because you need more than 8 SWM channels, requiring a different LNB and SWM16, at least until the SWM13 LNB becomes readily available.
> Multiple Genies complicates Client setup because a Client can only interface to one Genie DVR.


These are the same reasons I have heard. I think (but cannot confirm officially) the second one, regarding clients properly associating with the Genie, is the primary reason.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

Client issues would probably be the likely reason why D* doesn't allow multiple genies, especially when you factor in wireless video distribution.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CuttySnark said:


> Client issues would probably be the likely reason why D* doesn't allow multiple genies, especially when you factor in wireless video distribution.


I have three Genie's and both C41 and C41W's and they work fine. It is a pain to get all the clients authorized on each Genie but once that's done it works fine.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

litzdog911 said:


> The only semi-logical reasons I've heard ...
> 
> 
> Multiple Genies complicates dish setup with multiple Receivers/DVRs because you need more than 8 SWM channels, requiring a different LNB and SWM16, at least until the SWM13 LNB becomes readily available.
> Multiple Genies co¿mplicates Client setup because a Client can only interface to one Genie DVR.


Or maybe they have a massive Genie in the works.

Can you imagine losing everything on a massive HDD because they still don't allow backups.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

raott said:


> Whatever the reason is must be a state secret as, to my knowledge, no one has ever divulged what the rationale is.


It's been posted here many times, in many threads, by those of us who have tested multiple Genies. There are numerous issues with that type of setup, period.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> The only semi-logical reasons I've heard ...
> 
> Multiple Genies complicates dish setup with multiple Receivers/DVRs because you need more than 8 SWM channels, requiring a different LNB and SWM16, at least until the SWM13 LNB becomes readily available.
> Multiple Genies complicates Client setup because a Client can only interface to one Genie DVR.


Dead on, those are the main reasons.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> I have three Genie's and both C41 and C41W's and they work fine. It is a pain to get all the clients authorized on each Genie but once that's done it works fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


"it is a pain" = more calls than DirecTV wants. lol


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The main reason has to do with minis and billing. Minis are associated with the Genies. So if you pay for 3 clients and have two Genies, you can actually have another 3 clients without paying DirecTV a cent.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> The main reason has to do with minis and billing. Minis are associated with the Genies. So if you pay for 3 clients and have two Genies, you can actually have another 3 clients without paying DirecTV a cent.
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Bingo, we have a winner.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The main reason has to do with minis and billing. Minis are associated with the Genies. So if you pay for 3 clients and have two Genies, you can actually have another 3 clients without paying DirecTV a cent.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Eh they can fix that easily enough. They could also tell the genie it can only connect with minis with certain MAC addresses and put every MAC address into your account for minis. I bet there are systems in place for that as is.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

And someone else posted an entirely different "main reason".



RunnerFL said:


> Dead on, those are the main reasons.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Eh they can fix that easily enough. They could also tell the genie it can only connect with minis with certain MAC addresses and put every MAC address into your account for minis. I bet there are systems in place for that as is.


perhaps it can be fixed, and easily. But the bottom line is, and what matters is that is not fixed, yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think that's what needs to be "fixed". It's the other issues with clients not the billing side IMHO.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think that's what needs to be "fixed". It's the other issues with clients not the billing side IMHO.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Just used chat to report problems with my HR34 and no hassle it is being swapped out for an HR44 or HR54 whichever turns up. As I don't have the protection plan just $19.95 and no new contract.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

raott said:


> And someone else posted an entirely different "main reason".


And it too was a pretty good reason.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I don't think that's what needs to be "fixed". It's the other issues with clients not the billing side IMHO.


the clients pairing to another Genie can be fixed as "easy" as you suggest, by telling the Genie to pair with certain MAC address. Of course if these were easy fixes DIRECTV would probably allow multiple Genie by now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't confuse how easy it is to fix with someone thinking they should. We still can't even search our playlists.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

I believe that a systemic issue (issues with D*'s internal systems) wouldn't be the cause of the policy. Coding can be changed and implemented but it costs money. If the finite cost of change outweighs the potential for profit then I doubt it would even be considered. Because of this one could surmise that there are engineering hurdles (probably both hardware and software) to clear before a change to D*'s authorization/accounting software would be approved.


----------



## mcees4life (May 9, 2008)

I called to complain about the slowness of my HR-34 and they replaced it with an HR-44. It arrived this morning and it is soooo much better. It's much quicker in changing channels and scrolling in the guide and menus. It's also much smaller and lighter than the 34. I'm highly satisfied with the HR-44 and I fully recommend it.


----------



## inTank (Jan 22, 2016)

litzdog911 said:


> The $20 shipping fee is pretty standard for folks without their Equipment Protection Plan (then it's free). So you were lucky to get that waived.


Lucky, meh. Sucker, no. You just have to explain this is a warranty issue and 100% on their end. Ask them simple rhetorical questions. She tried to sell me the protection scam but I refused. Why would you pay more to pay for their already built in warranty?

You are already paying $10 per mo for the receiver and $10 for "HD". If the receiver doesn't work it's on them. It's really that simple.

Never forget. Money only travels one direction in this situation.

The 44 arrived the next day, Saturday and is a night and day difference. It is fast, as it should be.

If you are suffering from a HR-34 call today. Ask for a replacement and do not pay for the shipping scam.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inTank said:


> If you are suffering from a HR-34 call today. Ask for a replacement and do not pay for the shipping scam.


While I would not get the plan in this situation, there are situations where it is recommended.


----------



## Rocco93446 (Jan 30, 2016)

As another HR-34 slowness data point, I've been experiencing similar slowness that others have reported. I nerded up and read the previous eight pages of this forum topic and finally did the following:

1) Search for "CLEARMYBOX" and select "Topic". DVR did a bunch of magic including running self tests and rebooted. When it came back up, the "Guide" button responsed with audible "bonk". Reset the DVR through the Setting menu and all was well again. At this point, the DVR was still slow to respond to/render "Guide" and "List" selections.

2) On the front of the DVR, I changed the resolution to 720p and noticed a big improvement in responsiveness to Guide and List selections from the remote.

3) Somewhat pleased and surprised, I changed the resolution back to 1080p and the responsiveness/rendering didn't degrade. Crazy, right?

During all of this monkeying around with the DVR, I was chatting it up with a Directv support person using their web based chat client. I tried the "I just upgraded my audio equipment and it only has optical audio outputs" angle and we went around the track a few times about using old-school audio outputs, HDMI, etc. I stood my ground and the tech support rep ultimately suggested calling their Protection Plan # (my DVR has the protection plan) in the hopes that the tech "may just bring" a newer DVR.

The rep acknowledged the slowness issue with the HR-34 but didn't offer a date when they expected it to be sorted out. The only thing that has me a little peeved -- other than the overall slowness issue, of course -- is that the rep said there was no way for them to select a specific DVR when requesting a replacement. From reading other posts in this forum, that's obviously not true.

Anyway, this didn't provide any real help for others with this same issue but, at least for the time being, my DVR is noticeably faster.

Best of luck!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rocco93446 said:


> The rep acknowledged the slowness issue with the HR-34 but didn't offer a date when they expected it to be sorted out. The only thing that has me a little peeved -- other than the overall slowness issue, of course -- is that the rep said there was no way for them to select a specific DVR when requesting a replacement. From reading other posts in this forum, that's obviously not true.
> 
> Anyway, this didn't provide any real help for others with this same issue but, at least for the time being, my DVR is noticeably faster.
> 
> Best of luck!


They may not be able to select a specific DVR, but if they're no longer sending 34s, then it's basically the same difference, at least in terms of getting rid of the 34. Some like particular manufacturers, that you'll never be able to request.


----------



## WaarrEagle (Aug 24, 2008)

Probably not of interest to everyone, but I resolved my slow HR-34 by purchasing an owned HR-44 on e-bay: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/220033-ebay-equipment-purchase/

If you are patient enough you can get one for ~$125. Could not be happier with the upgrade!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No need since DIRECTV is now swapping them without much question.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> No need since DIRECTV is now swapping them without much question.


Though it seems not all reps have read the memo, so seems some CSR roulette is still needed.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

WaarrEagle said:


> Probably not of interest to everyone, but I resolved my slow HR-34 by purchasing an owned HR-44 on e-bay: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/220033-ebay-equipment-purchase/
> 
> If you are patient enough you can get one for ~$125. Could not be happier with the upgrade!


You might want to add the Protection Plan, if it needs replaced at some point, it will be replaced with leased unless you have the plan.


----------



## Hideftv (Dec 16, 2015)

dpeters11 said:


> Though it seems not all reps have read the memo, so seems some CSR roulette is still needed.


I believe you are correct.


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

My was upgraded a few weeks ago, HR34 to Reman HR44-700 (build date 5/4/13) , which failed and was replaced yesterday with another Reman HR44-700 (build date 4/4/13). Today Fedex delivered another one, a new HR44-700 (build date 9/9/15).

The second reman is working, so far, wondering if I should just swap the new one in?


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

I just wanted to share my experience with you regarding this HR34 issue. I have had nothing but trouble with my HR34 over the last year or so, including slowness of the GUI, considerable pixel scrambling, and freezing when recording action movies or sports, to a point where some recordings were unwatchable. Last month, the hard-drive went out and I called CS and they sent a refurbished HR34. After I hooked it up it had all the same problems. I called them today and, without any argument, they said this is a known issue with the HR34 and refereed the issue to "Case Management" to get me a HR44 shipped to me. Case Management called me back to set up the shipment and I should get it by next Tuesday.

What is the difference between the HR34 and HR44 that I should be aware of?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You will go from a bad experience to a good one. There's nothing really different other than it actually just works. 

Oh and the new remote is different. I like it better.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sailermon said:


> I just wanted to share my experience with you regarding this HR34 issue. I have had nothing but trouble with my HR34 over the last year or so, including slowness of the GUI, considerable pixel scrambling, and freezing when recording action movies or sports, to a point where some recordings were unwatchable. Last month, the hard-drive went out and I called CS and they sent a refurbished HR34. After I hooked it up it had all the same problems. I called them today and, without any argument, they said this is a known issue with the HR34 and refereed the issue to "Case Management" to get me a HR44 shipped to me. Case Management called me back to set up the shipment and I should get it by next Tuesday.
> 
> What is the difference between the HR34 and HR44 that I should be aware of?


The HR44 adds the following......External, user-replaceable power supply......Internal Wi-Fi......RF compatibility with RC71 remote......Optical Audio Out......Faster processor.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And it's physically smaller. New remote is only required for RF. 

And we could start seeing a feature gap between the 34 and 44.


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

The HR44 seems more quiet than the HR34


----------



## Mellentown (Jul 23, 2013)

Just to add my $.02, I just called and got a no questions asked replacement for my HR34. And it didn't use up my free upgrade.

Mel


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mellentown said:


> Just to add my $.02, I just called and got a no questions asked replacement for my HR34. And it didn't use up my free upgrade.
> 
> Mel


Hilariously, it's not considered an upgrade. Just a tech support swap out for a box of the same class (in DirecTV terms). In reality, it's going from the Titanic to something more maneuverable that so far is not prone to sinking.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mellentown said:


> Just to add my $.02, I just called and got a no questions asked replacement for my HR34. And it didn't use up my free upgrade.
> 
> Mel


How do you get a free equipment upgrade?

Is it true that Directv is not sending any more HR-34 receivers?


----------



## Hsv_DTV (Feb 16, 2016)

I haven't requested a replacement for my HR34 just yet but I was very close to pulling the trigger. I have a lot of shows on the disc and just haven't wanted to lose them till I can watch them. 

However I did get a software update just recently, 2/11, and it is working much better. The software version is now 0xb2d. Anyone else get this update and seeing the same thing?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Hsv_DTV said:


> I haven't requested a replacement for my HR34 just yet but I was very close to pulling the trigger. I have a lot of shows on the disc and just haven't wanted to lose them till I can watch them.
> However I did get a software update just recently, 2/11, and it is working much better. The software version is now 0xb2d. Anyone else get this update and seeing the same thing?


I am in the same situation that you are and the hr34 is working better. But I plan on getting the hr44 when my new TV comes in.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> How do you get a free equipment upgrade?
> 
> Is it true that Directv is not sending any more HR-34 receivers?


This is true. There is no upgrade for your HR34, though you can get it swapped for a HR44. The only upgrade you might be able to get is moving your H21 or a DVR to a Genie Client. Whether this is an upgrade or downgrade in reality is irrelevant to this. The upgrade is in DirecTV terms.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

My software on my 44 is 0xb15 which was received on 2/2. Most of the recent updates have not been kind to the 44. No exception with this one, 2 spontaneous reboots since receiving it. Fortunately only 2. The guide and response to the remote is occasionally as bad as the 34 ever was, again thankfully not often. 

For the above posters with the 34s, when I had mine each software update (and there were a lot) made it better then made it worse. Don't be fooled by a temporary improvement. Get them replaced. However as new software is released the same pattern is evolving with the 44s. I personally believe the genies are all junk and if I'm forced to replace my 44 I will try to get whatever the latest non genie HD dvr is. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hsv_DTV said:


> I haven't requested a replacement for my HR34 just yet but I was very close to pulling the trigger. I have a lot of shows on the disc and just haven't wanted to lose them till I can watch them.
> 
> However I did get a software update just recently, 2/11, and it is working much better. The software version is now 0xb2d. Anyone else get this update and seeing the same thing?


Quite the opposite for me, as I stated in my recent "spontaneous reboot" thread, the latest update has wreaked havoc with my HR34. In general, I usually see improvement after an update, and then gradual progression to slowness and other problems. In the past 6-12 months, the software updates have sustained better performance for less and less time than previous updates. I'm a long-time customer, and can say that this is a pattern that also would occur before the Genies, with the HR2x boxes. It does seem though, that my current HR34 is slower and more unresponsive than any HR2x ever was.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

The HR34 I got replaced last month by the HR44 is so far away in my rear view mirror that I don't even think about it anymore. It has significantly reduced the stress in our household, and my wife is now attracted to me again. I am now receiving ALL (full) benefits from her like in the past since there are no delays, pixellating, freezing on playback or navigating through the UI of the old HR34.

That thing worked fine for the first year when I got it over 3 years ago, then the constant software upgrades turned it into junk. For those of you still on the fence and not pulling the trigger to make the switch, it's time to move from VHS to DVD. If not, you will continue like this guy--->>> :bang


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hsv_DTV said:


> I haven't requested a replacement for my HR34 just yet but I was very close to pulling the trigger. I have a lot of shows on the disc and just haven't wanted to lose them till I can watch them.
> 
> However I did get a software update just recently, 2/11, and it is working much better. The software version is now 0xb2d. Anyone else get this update and seeing the same thing?


I still have the problem of it freezing at the end of some commercials but since getting the latest update a few days ago the speed problem has gone away.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Just got off of Directv Chat and at the end, as a second thought, I asked if I could switch out my slow HR34 for an HR44. The CR said not problem, verified my mailing address, an HR44 will be on the way, and that was that.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Just called last Friday.
Went thru 2 customer reps. and finally got to tech support.
"Slowness" is the word to use.
Got a Refur. 44 on Monday works great so far.


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 24, 2006)

Just called DTV since I went off contract and the price jumped $40/month. Got that lowered back down to a more reasonable $9 increase. 

I told the CS Rep about the issues with the HR-34 DVR. She said she checked the computer, and they now have them listed as having performance problems. She had no issue with ordering a replacement DVR that says it will ship overnight. New DVR has WiFi in it. That really doesn't give me the model, but it can't be an HR-34. It's coming from Memphis, TN, so hopefully in a few days all is back to normal and the HR-34 is gone!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

fyrfyter said:


> Just called DTV since I went off contract and the price jumped $40/month. Got that lowered back down to a more reasonable $9 increase.
> 
> I told the CS Rep about the issues with the HR-34 DVR. She said she checked the computer, and they now have them listed as having performance problems. She had no issue with ordering a replacement DVR that says it will ship overnight. New DVR has WiFi in it. That really doesn't give me the model, but it can't be an HR-34. It's coming from Memphis, TN, so hopefully in a few days all is back to normal and the HR-34 is gone!


Probably a 44.


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 24, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Probably a 44.


Anything has to be better than a 34!


----------



## bready (Dec 18, 2006)

I resolved my issues with the HR34 by replacing it with a Hopper 3. I was under contract all year and could not get any help with the issues I was having with the 34, so when my contract was up, I made the move. Night and day difference in speed and reliability. I was a 12 year DTV customer and was paying $25.00 a month for the full protection plan. I am saving about $40.00 a month and I have that price locked in for the next 3 years.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hsv_DTV said:


> I haven't requested a replacement for my HR34 just yet but I was very close to pulling the trigger. I have a lot of shows on the disc and just haven't wanted to lose them till I can watch them.
> 
> However I did get a software update just recently, 2/11, and it is working much better. The software version is now 0xb2d. Anyone else get this update and seeing the same thing?


Yup, just noticed recently that mines back to working like you'd expect. My client upstairs now does not take 60-90 seconds for the picture to come on. My main unit, 34, now turns on much faster and the remote buttons when pushed react immediately.

Guess I don't need to call and complain for the newest model dvr.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd watch down your DVR and ask for one anyway personally. It's inly a matter of time with that unit.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I'd watch down your DVR and ask for one anyway personally. It's inly a matter of time with that unit.


I agree. Most of us went through this a couple years ago. One software update seemed to fix the issues, the next one brought them all back. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

he


pappasbike said:


> I agree. Most of us went through this a couple years ago. One software update seemed to fix the issues, the next one brought them all back. Just a matter of time.


Also when matters. Changing channels at the top of the hour during prime time when recordings are ending and beginning is asking for it.


----------



## Hideftv (Dec 16, 2015)

pappasbike said:


> I agree. Most of us went through this a couple years ago. One software update seemed to fix the issues, the next one brought them all back. Just a matter of time.


That was my experience with a little over two years of having the HR34. I finally broke down and got a HR54 from Solid Signal. Major improvement.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Hideftv said:


> That was my experience with a little over two years of having the HR34. I finally broke down and got a HR54 from Solid Signal. Major improvement.


For those others still debating. It was over 3 years ago now when after a software update (and there were a ton of "fixes" released back then) I began experiencing the freezing and pixilating of 2 or 3 series recordings only on NBC primetime shows. There were quite a few threads and posts here about this and several here stated that the only fix was to replace the 34 with a 44. I was adamant that this had to be just software related and not connected to the device.

After about 2 more "updates" were released the issue seemed to be fixed and I came back here to crow that I was right and this was just a software glitch and no replacement was needed. Well, then another one of the oh so many updates came out and brought back the issue with a vengeance. Now I was experiencing this on other networks in addition to NBC. This was in addition to the early cut off of recorded shows on FX. Then further releases brought the device to its knees making it so slow to respond to the remote. I finally gave up and demanded a tech visit. When the guy got here I started describing the issues and he immediately just reached in the truck and brought out a 44.

DTV has had major problems with the genies and all their attempts to fix the 34s have failed, and apparently they are admitting the problems now when you call. More software "fixes" have been released for these devices than any other electronic device I've ever had. Several of the recent ones have hammered my 44. The recent one earlier this month seems to have corrected most of the problems even though I've had it spontaneously reboot once since then.

Most of us are paying a significant amount for DTV's service, don't put up with a device that's broken today, fixed tomorrow and then broken again the day after. There's no reason to hope your 34 is fixed, get it replaced and don't feel awkward about it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I wonder who design the original specs for the HR34 as it lifetime was extremely short even in this world of yearly new tech.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I wonder who design the original specs for the HR34 as it lifetime was extremely short even in this world of yearly new tech.


When I first got mine, it was actually on the old UI so I wonder at what point in the process they started considering the updated one.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

What I am curious about is if from a hardware standpoint was there any difference between the HMC30-700 and the HR34-700.


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

It is great that DTV is replacing slow un-responsive HR34s with newer; but what about my very old HR21? I have both HR34 and HR21 and the HR21 is much worse than the HR34. Is there any replacement for the HR21?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

FredZ said:


> It is great that DTV is replacing slow un-responsive HR34s with newer; but what about my very old HR21? I have both HR34 and HR21 and the HR21 is much worse than the HR34. Is there any replacement for the HR21?


Yes, the HR24.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, the HR24.





FredZ said:


> It is great that DTV is replacing slow un-responsive HR34s with newer; but what about my very old HR21? I have both HR34 and HR21 and the HR21 is much worse than the HR34. Is there any replacement for the HR21?


If you were going to the hassle of replacing a HR21 why not just upgrade to a HR44/HR54 and get the latest box? Rumor is that there won't be any new software development done for the HR2X line, any future updates would be geared towards the Genie.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

RAD said:


> If you were going to the hassle of replacing a HR21 why not just upgrade to a HR44/HR54 and get the latest box? Rumor is that there won't be any new software development done for the HR2X line, any future updates would be geared towards the Genie.


Well, he already has a genie. I agree he should get the hr34 replaced but why give up a DVR at the same time?


----------



## turbulence (Feb 22, 2016)

RAD said:


> If you were going to the hassle of replacing a HR21 why not just upgrade to a HR44/HR54 and get the latest box? Rumor is that there won't be any new software development done for the HR2X line, any future updates would be geared towards the Genie.


The HR24 might be slow to boot up , compared to a HR44 or 54..but still better than an HR34, Once it's going, it's ok.
If you ask me.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

We had a slow as molasses HR34 as well for about 3 years up until last Monday.
We were having pixellating and loss of signal issues last Sunday when it wasn't raining, I checked the signal strengths and on most of them the signal was in the 70s so I called Directv to see if I could get someone out (we have the protection plan) to align the dish or whatever it needed. She said she could get someone out in the morning which kinda shocked me how they could get someone that quick. I of course told her to do it. I then asked if I could get my slow HR34 replaced and she asked if it was taking 10 seconds or more to change channels or bring up the guide I told her yes it does at times. She then said they couldn't replace it unless it broke so I told her to forget it just please get the people out here to get the dish aligned.

The next morning the guy showed up and told me he saw my setup outside and noticed right away the last installer left my cable connections vertical where it could get moisture in so he told me he was replacing the LNB and the cable. He then noticed my HR34 and said oh you have the slow one and I said yea I tried to get Directv to give me an HR44 and he told me he had the HR54 in the truck and could swap mine out for it. Of course I said hell yea and he replaced it, replaced the whole dish and LNB and cables then aligned the dish so every transponder is in the 90s and the signal is excellent now and the HR54-200 is quick as hell.
Very happy now.


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

I'm looking into getting DTV to swap out my HR34 for a HR44/54. One question I have is once I have the new unit in hand how long do I have to activate it? The HR34 is currently ~60% full and I am not sure I can get all of the content on-demand.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

rainydave said:


> I'm looking into getting DTV to swap out my HR34 for a HR44/54. One question I have is once I have the new unit in hand how long do I have to activate it? The HR34 is currently ~60% full and I am not sure I can get all of the content on-demand.


You've got about 21 days to return the 34.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> If you were going to the hassle of replacing a HR21 why not just upgrade to a HR44/HR54 and get the latest box? Rumor is that there won't be any new software development done for the HR2X line, any future updates would be geared towards the Genie.


He already has a Genie, that's why I said HR24 would be an upgrade for his HR21.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

rainydave said:


> I'm looking into getting DTV to swap out my HR34 for a HR44/54. One question I have is once I have the new unit in hand how long do I have to activate it? The HR34 is currently ~60% full and I am not sure I can get all of the content on-demand.





dpeters11 said:


> You've got about 21 days to return the 34.


Two considerations. First, you will have to deactivate the HR34 in order to activate a replacement Genie. I'm not sure, but I think you have 30 days to activate a new/replacement receiver. Once you do that, you've got a limited time to return the old unit before you are charged a non-return fee. And as an additional consideration if your old receiver is connected to the satellite when deactivated, it immediately goes "dead", you can't watch old stuff on it. If you disconnect the satellite connection before deactivating it, you will be able to watch old recordings for some amount of time, which from reports on this forum could vary from a week to several months (no way to predict how long a specific unit will continue to let you watch old recordings).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

He might want to see what he can get from other sources first and write that down and then have less that needs to be watched immediately.


----------



## turbulence (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm a newbie tech, but so far, we are being suggested to replace every HR34s with a 44 or 54 we come across.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

turbulence said:


> I'm a newbie tech, but so far, we are being suggested to replace every HR34s with a 44 or 54 we come across.


This is no longer true Directv states HR34 fixed and use as usual.


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

So, how do I get my HR21 replaced with the HR24? Do I just call and tell them that the response time on my HR21 is very slow and almost unusable?


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got off chat with D*tv. The rep refused to replace the HR34, she said there is a new software fix that will get rid of "all" the problems. I don't believe it, but she was holding the party line very strong. She said the ONLY thing she could do is request a replacement , but no guarantee of the model. I told her that if a HR34 shows up, I won't install it and am sending it back. Will wait and see, but am not holding my breath. Next step will be to call and say it won't turn on and get a tech visit. I told her I am a long time customer (over 10 years) and pay a lot for this service. She wouldn't budge. Will post when I get the "replacement" to let you all know how it goes.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sadly, I will confirm that there is no software update coming for the HR34 that will "get rid of all the problems". We are seeing reports in general that HR34s will be changed out to a 44 or 54 any time a field installer runs into one, and have many reports (in this thread alone) of customers who have called and gotten a 44 or 54 replacement.

So, my suggestion is, keep trying. You will surely get one before long.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

carl6 said:


> Sadly, I will confirm that there is no software update coming for the HR34 that will "get rid of all the problems". We are seeing reports in general that HR34s will be changed out to a 44 or 54 any time a field installer runs into one, and have many reports (in this thread alone) of customers who have called and gotten a 44 or 54 replacement.
> 
> So, my suggestion is, keep trying. You will surely get one before long.


That is what I plan on. If the replacement is a HR34, gonna ask for a tech visit! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bosoxfan said:


> Just got off chat with D*tv. The rep refused to replace the HR34, she said there is a new software fix that will get rid of "all" the problems. I don't believe it, but she was holding the party line very strong. She said the ONLY thing she could do is request a replacement , but no guarantee of the model. I told her that if a HR34 shows up, I won't install it and am sending it back. Will wait and see, but am not holding my breath. Next step will be to call and say it won't turn on and get a tech visit. I told her I am a long time customer (over 10 years) and pay a lot for this service. She wouldn't budge. Will post when I get the "replacement" to let you all know how it goes.


Then you're back to originally posted strategy .... just tell them "my HR34 is dead". Request a service visit and the tech will most likely have an HR44/54 on their truck.

Some folks have also reported good luck with the "I have a 4K UHDTV" strategy.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Techs are now under direction to not swap HR34's just because. You may get one swapped and you may not. They supposedly have fixed the issues with them.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> Then you're back to originally posted strategy .... just tell them "my HR34 is dead". Request a service visit and the tech will most likely have an HR44/54 on their truck.
> 
> Some folks have also reported good luck with the "I have a 4K UHDTV" strategy.


I asked about the 4K, she told me it would be a $299 upgrade fee since I am under contract for one more year.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

FredZ said:


> So, how do I get my HR21 replaced with the HR24? Do I just call and tell them that the response time on my HR21 is very slow and almost unusable?


There are many ways to describe that a HR21 may be bad, dead, lights not working, or whatever. But the ability to utilize the voice control option they advertise often will help you get a HR24 since the 20-23 series will not get you that option.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Then you're back to originally posted strategy .... just tell them "my HR34 is dead". Request a service visit and the tech will most likely have an HR44/54 on their truck.
> 
> Some folks have also reported good luck with the "I have a 4K UHDTV" strategy.


Or unplug it for a day, then call in to account specialist and say its dead (which they may be able to see that it is offline), and tell them you need an optical port on the replacement Genie. It avoids a costly truck roll and that should get you at least 44 instead of a 34, and Caller ID will get you a 44 instead of a 54.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Came home to a box from Directv. Opened in, and found a HR44! Miracles do happen! Now to watch the shows off my HR34 so I can activate the 44 and send the 34 back!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

And the activation/deactivation these days is instantaneous and super easy via the website. No need to talk to a CSR. Took like 10 seconds.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought I posted this....but it's gone....

Has anyone tried to activate the replacement Genie without deactivating the old one while you finish off the shows on your DVR list?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can deactivate after unplugging it from the coax and internet. That buys you some time.

If you tried to use both, you might have trouble particularly if you exceed your tuner capacity, or have any clients. If it even worked at all with both.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Can you watch the DVR list after it's been deactivated?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> You can deactivate after unplugging it from the coax and internet. That buys you some time.
> 
> If you tried to use both, you might have trouble particularly if you exceed your tuner capacity, or have any clients. If it even worked at all with both.





bosoxfan said:


> Can you watch the DVR list after it's been deactivated?


When I got my replacement last month, the equipment tab at DirecTV.com gives you the option to either activate new equipment or replace equipment. In this case, you have to choose replace equipment.

You could yank the coax (and Ethernet if connected) off the old Genie, then go through the replace equipment tab process, then continue to watch old shows. If you reconnect the coax, you may run into issues for lack of tuner space as dpeters11 noted above. Or, if you reconnect to coax having enough tuner space, there is no telling when/how often DirecTV refreshes their services the next time on your account and zaps the access card back to 721. At that point you are done, and don't be surprised if it happens the same day. Your access card to the old Genie will basically be blacklisted from use.

Furthermore, they only gave me 7 days to pack and ship back the old HR34 Genie once I received the replacement. So there is not much time to play around as to not get surcharges on your account for not returning it within the timeframe.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I disconnected the HR34, hooked up and activated the HR44, and now just need to watch the shows from the HR34 so I can get it in the mail!



codespy said:


> When I got my replacement last month, the equipment tab at DirecTV.com gives you the option to either activate new equipment or replace equipment. In this case, you have to choose replace equipment.
> 
> You could yank the coax (and Ethernet if connected) off the old Genie, then go through the replace equipment tab process, then continue to watch old shows. If you reconnect the coax, you may run into issues for lack of tuner space as dpeters11 noted above. Or, if you reconnect to coax having enough tuner space, there is no telling when/how often DirecTV refreshes their services the next time on your account and zaps the access card back to 721. At that point you are done, and don't be surprised if it happens the same day. Your access card to the old Genie will basically be blacklisted from use.
> 
> Furthermore, they only gave me 7 days to pack and ship back the old HR34 Genie once I received the replacement. So there is not much time to play around as to not get surcharges on your account for not returning it within the timeframe.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

My 34 has definitely shown major improvements over the past few weeks. Before it would take it forever to power on, and change channels. Now channel changing is almost instant, and the video pops up much quicker than it use to. Occasionally I still have an issue where I just get a "grey" screen, and have to change the channel and change it back to get the video to come in but other than that it is running much smoother. The freezing up issue I was experiencing has disappeared (knock on wood!) and I haven't had any video breakup on the local CBS like I use to have recently.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm glad it's working better for you now and hopefully others too. It's no coincidence whatsoever that after a couple years of suffering with my HR34 like others, that it suddenly improves after I trade it in! Murphy's law I guess.

I'm still really happy with the HR44 I got, including the optical output. The 34 is in my rearview mirror, and I don't regret making the decision. I was able to toss a couple recordings we cherished onto a DVD before the trade-in, so we can still access those programs which are not rerun anymore.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

codespy said:


> I'm glad it's working better for you now and hopefully others too. It's no coincidence whatsoever that after a couple years of suffering with my HR34 like others, that it suddenly improves after I trade it in! Murphy's law I guess.
> 
> I'm still really happy with the HR44 I got, including the optical output. The 34 is in my rearview mirror, and I don't regret making the decision. I was able to toss a couple recordings we cherished onto a DVD before the trade-in, so we can still access those programs which are not rerun anymore.


If they would swap for a 54 I'd jump on it, but I don't want to accept a 44 when the newer model already exists. I'll live with it a few more months until 4K hits and then upgrade once they have to start offering 54's


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

I haven't visited this thread for several months and was unaware of Direct's new policy vis-a-vis the HR-34. This morning I called Directv about a failure with the LNB and/or the SWM-16. (That resulted in an unusual same-day service call which fixed the problems with a replacement of the LNB and SWM-16.) During a long conversation with the CSR, I mentioned my dissatisfaction with the HR-34's speed and the dilemma replacement posed with the vast amount of programming on its hard drive. The CSR stunned me by immediately suggesting a replacement of the HR-34 (remember, I hadn't been reading here), and then really surprised me by telling me that he did not expect that Direct would want me to return the unit. He was not absolutely sure, but did not think I'd have to return the HR-34. From the experiences described here, I'll probably have to return it, but we'll see. I'm looking forward to not waiting 30 seconds to change a channel or view the menu items.

3/12/16: Yes, Directv wants its HR-34 returned.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Lije Baley said:


> I'm looking forward to not waiting 30 seconds to change a channel or view the menu items.


Wow! My refurbished HR-44 is a true POS!!! Channel changes take 15 to 20 seconds! It's as bad as my HR-34. Now, I'll try to reactivate the HR-34. At least I won't lose all my recordings. Although, the OCD part of me was looking forward to going cold turkey on movies I've not got around to watching for a couple of years.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> Wow! My refurbished HR-44 is a true POS!!! Channel changes take 15 to 20 seconds! It's as bad as my HR-34. Now, I'll try to reactivate the HR-34. At least I won't lose all my recordings. Although, the OCD part of me was looking forward to going cold turkey on movies I've not got around to watching for a couple of years.


Try disconnecting the ethernet from the receiver and see if that helps with the speed.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

alnielsen said:


> Try disconnecting the ethernet from the receiver and see if that helps with the speed.


I was relying on the receiver's wifi connection. No ethernet cable was attached. Directv is sending another HR-44, after reactivating my HR-34. I suspect the "refurb" was a magic wand passed over the receiver after the last dissatisfied customer returned it. I'm of two minds now. I'd like faster response times, but if the HR-44 is not much better, I'd prefer to keep all the recorded programming I've never found the time to watch on the HR-34.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

From other posters who went from a 34 to a 44, the speed of the 44 'is worth it'.

Also, since you have your 34 reactivated, when you get the next 44, disconnect the 34 before you activate the 44/de-activate the 34. You might then be able to continue to watch your shows that are on the 34.


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

Reading topics like this I am always amazed at what customers will put up with. 

Every 2 years, I switch back of forth between DTV and Dish. I get brand new equipment, free installation, and a greatly reduced cost for the first year, as there always is a "deal" for new subscribers.

I think that I've switched 5 or 6 times, with no problems. The two services are essentially the same.

I wait a week or two before cancelling the old service if I have recorded programs to watch.

I'm just finishing my 2 years with DTV and looking forward to lower costs ans new equipment.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

trh said:


> ... since you have your 34 reactivated, when you get the next 44, disconnect the 34 before you activate the 44/de-activate the 34. You might then be able to continue to watch your shows that are on the 34.


I did that the first time. I'll at least finish "Homeland" before returning the receiver. Showtime surprisingly does not keep its series available "on demand" as HBO does. With 85% of the drive filled with recordings of movies I always meant to watch, but never did, there's way too much to watch everything before returning the unit. Direct wants it back within 7 days.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Lije Baley said:


> I did that the first time. I'll at least finish "Homeland" before returning the receiver. Showtime surprisingly does not keep its series available "on demand" as HBO does. With 85% of the drive filled with recordings of movies I always meant to watch, but never did, there's way too much to watch everything before returning the unit. Direct wants it back within 7 days.


I was in the habit of saving shows and watching later. Then I had a string of HR24s that died and had to be replaced, losing all the shows on them. Those failures have changed my viewing behavior. I typically don't keep anything past 1-2 weeks. I also record the 'must watch' shows on at least two DVRs to minimize the impact of losing a DVR.


----------



## horace clark (Nov 22, 2007)

BlueRidgePro said:


> Reading topics like this I am always amazed at what customers will put up with.
> 
> Every 2 years, I switch back of forth between DTV and Dish. I get brand new equipment, free installation, and a greatly reduced cost for the first year, as there always is a "deal" for new subscribers.
> 
> ...


----------



## horace clark (Nov 22, 2007)

I guess you're not a sports fan. No Yankees, Mets, Knicks, Nets, Rangers, Islanders or Devils. Dish not an option in the NY DMA.


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

Nope - I'm not a NY team sports fan. I'd imagine that they'd be available on Roku streaming apps?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

BlueRidgePro said:


> Nope - I'm not a NY team sports fan. I'd imagine that they'd be available on Roku streaming apps?


You'd imagine wrong. Few RSNs allow streaming, and streaming packages like MLB TV black out your local teams as well.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> Wow! My refurbished HR-44 is a true POS!!! Channel changes take 15 to 20 seconds! It's as bad as my HR-34. Now, I'll try to reactivate the HR-34. At least I won't lose all my recordings. Although, the OCD part of me was looking forward to going cold turkey on movies I've not got around to watching for a couple of years.


Check the software of the 44 that you have or the one that replaces it. Mine's currently on 0xb23 which it got around 3/2. It improved things quite a bit although I did have a couple of spontaneous reboots for the first time. The software prior to this had reduced the performance to be almost as bad as my old 34.

But my experience with the genies is that it's only a matter of time before one software version or another will reduce the device to almost junk. I originally got the 34 which I paid for at a "discount" to replace an HR 21 which was an abomination. At first the 34 was amazing in comparison. Well we know how that turned out. So the 44 replaced it and again at first it was amazing. About 2 or 3 months ago I thought it had been switched back it was so bad. But again the latest update has improved things quite a bit (for now).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

BlueRidgePro said:


> Reading topics like this I am always amazed at what customers will put up with.
> 
> Every 2 years, I switch back of forth between DTV and Dish. I get brand new equipment, free installation, and a greatly reduced cost for the first year, as there always is a "deal" for new subscribers.
> 
> ...


We all have our own opinions on what is, and what is not, "worth putting up with". Your choices obviously serve you well, and that is good. The same choice would not serve others well, so they make different choices. Both have made the correct choice for their own needs. As such, there really isn't room to criticize either for their choices, or consider that they are getting something less than they should (or want, or need, whatever).

For me, personally, having to learn a new user interface (and even more so, having to teach my wife a new user interface), is reason enough not to make the change. Having to change out the equipment is reason enough not to make the change (in my case, I am happy with the DirecTV equipment I have and how it works). There are many variables involved, and no two people have the same set of criteria as to what is of high importance, low importance, or no importance.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

1) I forced a software download on the HR-44 after struggling with its "performance." There was no improvement afterwards. Perhaps it was a malfunctioning machine after a superficial refurbishment. I'll try again this Wednesday when the next HR-44 arrives. And maybe, it was the DECA, after all. The DECA for the HR-34 is on a splitter, with the HR-34 on the other leg. Even though not "in the stream," the DECA may have been the cause of the poor performance, as suggested by alnielsen. 

2) I agree about the issues created by frequently changing providers. If you're comfortable with changing out everything every two years, it's probably a good practice. I'm comfortable with the Direct equipment I've got (when it works) and also am not sure that Dish is as easy to use in an RV. With a SWM-3 LNB and a tripod-mounted Slimline dish, I've got satellite reception on two DVRs (brought from home), and as they're both HR-20 series, I've got programmable and recordable OTA as well (although Direct does not support diplexing OTA on a SWM line, it does work).


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

I received my second refurbished HR-44 yesterday. After activation, it was initially as slow as the first replacement in channel changing, and sometimes worse, taking over a minute to change some channels. I have an AM-21 OTA tuner that long ago quit working with my HR-34. The first HR-44 did not "see" the AM-21 despite several reboots, but I left it connected to the DVR. The new unit recognized the AM-21 and took me through the setup menus for it. However, each time I completed the process, the option to "edit" the channels was grayed out and none of the locals appeared in the guide. I unplugged the AM-21's USB cable from the HR-44. The DVR began working normally, with acceptably quick channel changes and responses to the "menu" and "guide" buttons. 

Any thoughts about why the AM-21 is creating these conflicts with the HR-44? Others on the forum seem to have the tuner working well with the DVR.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

After talking to three CSR's I finally have a HR44 heading my way to replace the HR34. I waited to call until I was ready to use the Mover's plan. The first two wanted to charge me $149 for the HR44. I told both of them I would switch to Dish before I buy another D* receiver. The third CSR put in a special equipment replacement form and finally got the approval to replace the HR34 with a HR44. I also got Showtime for 4 months free and $10 off my bill for 6 months which was the Mover's plan free-beebies. He also waived the $19.95 fee D* charges for using the "free" Mover's Plan.


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

Latest firmware resolved all issues with my HR34.


----------



## Hideftv (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like they are finally running a different version firmware on the HR34 than what is being installed in the HR44 and HR54.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Bradman said:


> Latest firmware resolved all issues with my HR34.


This did for my HR34 for a while and then it started to mess up again.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

reubenray said:


> This did for my HR34 for a while and then it started to mess up again.


I'm getting some of the same issues on my 44 I had gotten on my 34. Audio drops and video breakups on certain prime time recordings. This time on ABC, specifically recordings of the Quantico series. At least the recordings are watchable. The glitches are intermittent instead of non stop. But my experience with these boxes is that the genies are all crap.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

pappasbike said:


> I'm getting some of the same issues on my 44 I had gotten on my 34. Audio drops and video breakups on certain prime time recordings. This time on ABC, specifically recordings of the Quantico series. At least the recordings are watchable. The glitches are intermittent instead of non stop. But my experience with these boxes is that the genies are all crap.


I disagree. I had a HR34-700, a HR44-200 and currently have a HR54-200. Like most I experienced issues with the HR34-700. The HR44-200 was a rock solid performer and I have yet to experience issues with the HR54-200.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

My 34 was great when I first got it. It replaced an HR 21 that was horribly slow. Then almost a year later the audio and video breakups started occurring with recordings of prime time network shows. Many here recommended just replacing it with a 44. I resisted that maintaining that it was a software issue and indeed one update seemed to fix this so I thought I had been vindicated. Of course one of the subsequent updates brought that back with a vengeance while also making the device almost as slow as the HR 21. 

So I gave in and got the 44. Again it was terrific in comparison. Now some 2 to 3 years later the software has caused it to be quite sluggish, although again one of the more recent updates improved that somewhat. However now I'm getting the audio and video breakup again on recordings of several prime time network shows. 

So yes everything seems terrific when you first get the device but the day always comes when you will get that one software update that starts the downward slide. I've seen nothing in my own experience nor reported here that changes my opinion. If I got a 54 I'm sure that would be terrific and by the time the major issues begin the 64 will be available.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

pappasbike said:


> I'm getting some of the same issues on my 44 I had gotten on my 34. Audio drops and video breakups on certain prime time recordings. This time on ABC, specifically recordings of the Quantico series. At least the recordings are watchable. The glitches are intermittent instead of non stop. But my experience with these boxes is that the genies are all crap.


Do you have any H2x or HR2x? If so, do you see the same glitches on your locals or is it only on the HR44? That sounds more like a problem with your system, like a bad LNB, than it does a problem specific to the HR44.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I no longer have any other DVRs. I did have another one when this issue occurred on the 34 and of course those recordings were perfect on the non genie one. 

While this issue could be due to system components, just as it could have been with the 34 but wasn't, the fact that it's only occurring on prime time recordings on certain networks just as with the 34s makes me seriously doubt that. As before time will tell and I'll probably wind up with a 54 as the 64s are released. If I'm still with DTV that is. As reported in either this thread or another one there is another update that's been released. So who knows.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Many of us believe the 54 is the end of the line for the Genies.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Many of us believe the 54 is the end of the line for the Genies.


Agreed.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

The guy AT&T hired to put the two platforms together said he liked the Genie hardware. Unless he has changed his mind? If they have got rid of the Genies I wonder which company they will go with next to make the new hardware?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think it will be DirecTV based, not UVerse but I think it will be a different class of box. PP users might even be able to upgrade.

I just want a box that can both record and play back 4K and back up settings and series recordings. And have more than 100. After that I have a longer list


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

litzdog911 said:


> Agreed.


The way the HR54 handles live 4K is like a Goldberg contraption. 4K is going to be around for awhile, so a ground up new build is the way to go.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I just want a box that can both record and play back 4K and back up settings and series recordings. And have more than 100. After that I have a longer list


I just want a box that can survive the software updates


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CraigerM said:


> The guy AT&T hired to put the two platforms together said he liked the Genie hardware. Unless he has changed his mind? If they have got rid of the Genies I wonder which company they will go with next to make the new hardware?


What comes next won't be that different hardware wise from Genie - all the whole home DVRs whether you look at Genie, Hopper, Roamio, X1 etc. are pretty similar. Yeah they have different number of tuners and different performance levels, but those are economic choices on how much you want the hardware to cost. The basic design is pretty much the same.

Whether Directv designs it in house, or provides specs of what they want it to do (i.e. those economic choices for tuners and performance) and leaves it to someone else to design doesn't really matter since you'll get basically the same box either way. Everything that's been reported about it indicates it won't output 4K channels, or even SD channels, which I'm sure will unaccountably piss off some people who think that makes it in some way inferior to the Genie. If the Genie responds better to your remote control than a client, well that's a software problem they need to address.

The question is, what will the software be like? That's what matters, that's what makes a Genie a Genie, a Hopper a Hopper, a Tivo a Tivo. Will it be Directv's old interface tarted up a bit, or will it be redesigned from the ground up?


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> What comes next won't be that different hardware wise from Genie - all the whole home DVRs whether you look at Genie, Hopper, Roamio, X1 etc. are pretty similar. Yeah they have different number of tuners and different performance levels, but those are economic choices on how much you want the hardware to cost. The basic design is pretty much the same.
> 
> Whether Directv designs it in house, or provides specs of what they want it to do (i.e. those economic choices for tuners and performance) and leaves it to someone else to design doesn't really matter since you'll get basically the same box either way. Everything that's been reported about it indicates it won't output 4K channels, or even SD channels, which I'm sure will unaccountably piss off some people who think that makes it in some way inferior to the Genie. If the Genie responds better to your remote control than a client, well that's a software problem they need to address.
> 
> The question is, what will the software be like? That's what matters, that's what makes a Genie a Genie, a Hopper a Hopper, a Tivo a Tivo. Will it be Directv's old interface tarted up a bit, or will it be redesigned from the ground up?


So have you changed your mind about it being radically different and it not probably not having an HDMI output? They will still have the UVerse RG that will connect to the new Server HD DVR with an HDMI output? Or will it kind of be like the UVerse RG's with a SATA hard drive built into it?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CraigerM said:


> So have you changed your mind about it being radically different and it not probably not having an HDMI output? They will still have the UVerse RG that will connect to the new Server HD DVR with an HDMI output? Or will it kind of be like the UVerse RG's with a SATA hard drive built into it?


I said it won't output 4K or even SD channels, so yes it won't have HDMI output. That's something that AT&T/Directv have implied on more than one occasion, so unless they imply differently I think that's the safe assumption.

How it fits in with Uverse as far as there being a separate Uverse modem or it being built in to the gateway I have no idea, and frankly don't care.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I completely understand they gateway client concept, but how is directv going to explain/sell to the average non techie that has one tv that they are going to have to have two different boxes for their one tv. We have already have seen how the whole 4k genie/61k client has gone over with semi techie people with one tv. Personally I'd assume most people would locate the gateway next to there tv/entertainment center and will take up a shelf. So not having an output seems wasteful. Then having to have a client at that tv location taking up more space.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Like a router or modem. Because that's what it will kind of be. It's the device that lets everything else work.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Like a router or modem. Because that's what it will kind of be. It's the device that lets everything else work.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

Christopher Gould said:


> I completely understand they gateway client concept, but how is directv going to explain/sell to the average non techie that has one tv that they are going to have to have two different boxes for their one tv. We have already have seen how the whole 4k genie/61k client has gone over with semi techie people with one tv. Personally I'd assume most people would locate the gateway next to there tv/entertainment center and will take up a shelf. So not having an output seems wasteful. Then having to have a client at that tv location taking up more space.


Then you do not completely understand the gateway/client concept. As far as the explanation for two different boxes for one tv...it requires a paradigm shift. You need to effectively forget about how D*'s video distribution with receivers and such works. Think of it this way: You have a Satellite dish with a SWM LNB with one coax line ran to a 2 way splitter. One leg of the two way splitter is hooked into the gateway probably in a central location in a house or whatnot. This gateway would handle powering the lnb, be connected to the internet wirelessly, handle any wireless video distribution, handle any transcoding capabilities, host the tuners, etc. It isn't hooked into a television as it is a centralized hub (or router if you will) for video distribution and can be located anywhere to best suit the installation. The other leg of the splitter is hooked to a client which handles all tv output.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

We are near the pinnacle of what D* has been doing technologically for the past 6 years moreorless. Where I eventually see everything going is only one coax line ran from ODU to gateway and all else is wirelessly but I doubt that stability of wireless clients and the amount of bandwidth to handle 4k data to be there yet.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Kind of sounds like you guys are saying its going to be a Server/Gateway that is going to replace the mulitswitch? Then the clients will connect to that? Then the new Server/Gateway would connect to the UVerse DSL Modem/Router. Maybe even have the UVerse DSL Modem/Router be a client? I just hope DTV will let the old tuner based equipment hook into that new Server/Gateway. Then that way they will you could have both tuner based and IP based equipment. Maybe they would even let you keep the HR-34/44 and 54 in addition to that new Server/Gateway?


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

It uses SWM so I would surmise that any SWM compatible IRDs would be able to communicate with the gateway like an hd dvr can use MRV with a genie, use the hr44's internal wifi to connect to the internet, etc. As far as having both a gateway and a genie I do not know.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Honestly I hope they don't make them compatible. It'd likely hinder the new product. I am sure part of the reason we don't have some features is that someone decided they didn't want a genie and a HR24 to be to terribly different. And that's unfortunate.

I partly think it might not be because I expect them to move to MOCA 2 and a much larger tuner count like the hopper 3. At least I hope they go that route.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

Well with SWM21 being a thing I am curious to see what they do with the gateway as far as tuner count goes. And isn't MoCA 2 backwards compatible meaning it can still function as 1.1 with 1.1 devices such as current D* tech with no major engineering hurdles?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

People are confusing Uverse TV and Uverse internet and Directv. These are three separate products. Eventually Uverse TV and Directv will be a single product, just delivered in different ways. Those are what this new box will support, it won't care how your Directv is delivered to you, it will have inputs for satellite and IP.

You will probably still have a separate box if you have Uverse internet, just like you will have a separate box if you get your internet via Comcast or FIOS or whatever. While AT&T could built the DSL modem into the gateway they probably won't since that adds cost for something most people won't need, and could confuse people (like how people here are already confused by this)


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CuttySnark said:


> Then you do not completely understand the gateway/client concept. As far as the explanation for two different boxes for one tv...it requires a paradigm shift. You need to effectively forget about how D*'s video distribution with receivers and such works. Think of it this way: You have a Satellite dish with a SWM LNB with one coax line ran to a 2 way splitter. One leg of the two way splitter is hooked into the gateway probably in a central location in a house or whatnot. This gateway would handle powering the lnb, be connected to the internet wirelessly, handle any wireless video distribution, handle any transcoding capabilities, host the tuners, etc. It isn't hooked into a television as it is a centralized hub (or router if you will) for video distribution and can be located anywhere to best suit the installation. The other leg of the splitter is hooked to a client which handles all tv output.


I'm not sure it will work this way. I wouldn't be surprised if the gateway has two coax ports, one a SWM only port and the other a DECA/MoCA only port. You connect the LNB to the SWM port and connect to the clients via a splitter on the DECA port. That easily solves the client 'ownership' problem that people have with multiple Genies today, allows for a simple way to support multiple gateways, and keeps the number of splits and clients per DECA cloud easily manageable. But I'm just guessing, I have no way of knowing. It just seems having a single coax port would make things a lot more complicated.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

slice1900 said:


> I'm not sure it will work this way. I wouldn't be surprised if the gateway has two coax ports, one a SWM only port and the other a DECA/MoCA only port. You connect the LNB to the SWM port and connect to the clients via a splitter on the DECA port. That easily solves the client 'ownership' problem that people have with multiple Genies today, allows for a simple way to support multiple gateways, and keeps the number of splits and clients per DECA cloud easily manageable. But I'm just guessing, I have no way of knowing. It just seems having a single coax port would make things a lot more complicated.


That's a possibility. I was just setting up a general idea on how the gateway would work in comparison to the current D* standard of receivers.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CuttySnark said:


> Well with SWM21 being a thing I am curious to see what they do with the gateway as far as tuner count goes. And isn't MoCA 2 backwards compatible meaning it can still function as 1.1 with 1.1 devices such as current D* tech with no major engineering hurdles?


There's no way to know what they'll do with the tuner count, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them stick with the 8 tuner chip (meaning 7 usable tuners, or fewer if 4K channels are viewed) that the HR54 has. They will allow multiple gateways, so if you need more tuners you'll get more gateways, rather than making a single gateway more expensive. The SWM21 would support three such gateways, which is more than enough for almost any residential customer. I would imagine there would probably be a per gateway and per TV fee, so similar to now except you might have (just as an example) a $10 gateway fee instead of a $15 advanced receiver fee. Or $20 in gateway fees if you have two, etc.

As for MoCA 2, you can't run MoCA 2 and MoCA 1.1 in the same frequencies at the same time, so if you had MoCA 1.1 devices (i.e. current Directv DECA stuff) it would force any MoCA 2.0 ("new DECA") to run at a slower speed. If they had 7 usable tuners per gateway - i.e. 3 HD channels and 2 4K channels at once - you really don't "need" MoCA 2.0. With 30 Mbps for each of the two 4K channels and maybe 20 Mbps total for the HD channels that's only 80 Mbps. You really only get into situations where you need MoCA 2.0 if you have enough tuners in a single cloud and you need to handle a half dozen 4K channels at once.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CuttySnark said:


> That's a possibility. I was just setting up a general idea on how the gateway would work in comparison to the current D* standard of receivers.


Well what I'm thinking is that a lot of people have splitters in their attic, that might be the only place you could locate your gateway without doing some rewiring, but that's obviously a terrible idea because it could never survive there. If you have two coax ports, you can locate your gateway in a nice conditioned area of your house - maybe near your TV, maybe in your basement, maybe in your home office next to your cable modem, whatever you prefer. So that's another reason to have two ports.

You'd still have the SWM connection from the dish, so you could still split that and have all your current stuff connected to it. This wouldn't be a wholesale change requiring you to dump all your old Directv gear. If you have an open port on your splitter, you could connect the gateway to it, and assuming it works like I suggest with a second port that's for DECA, you'd hang clients off it. Everything would still be able to see each other - the gateway will have an ethernet port to connect to your home network (or to get your service for Uverse or OTT customers who aren't using a dish)

Actually now that I think about it the SWM input on the gateway probably needs to also support DECA, so it can connect to the existing DECA network to share with your current Directv equipment.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> People are confusing Uverse TV and Uverse internet and Directv. These are three separate products. Eventually Uverse TV and Directv will be a single product, just delivered in different ways. Those are what this new box will support, it won't care how your Directv is delivered to you, it will have inputs for satellite and IP.
> 
> You will probably still have a separate box if you have Uverse internet, just like you will have a separate box if you get your internet via Comcast or FIOS or whatever. While AT&T could built the DSL modem into the gateway they probably won't since that adds cost for something most people won't need, and could confuse people (like how people here are already confused by this)


I have U-verse Internet and I added U-verse TV some time ago for a couple of months, just to try it out. The only thing the installer had to do was connect the U-verse DVR to the gateway with an Ethernet cable. The gateway can also handle voice. So although the U-verse products are separate, one gateway can handle all three.

It will be exciting to see how the integration of U-verse with DIRECTV as well as third-party Internet access is accomplished.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

David Ortiz said:


> I have U-verse Internet and I added U-verse TV some time ago for a couple of months, just to try it out. The only thing the installer had to do was connect the U-verse DVR to the gateway with an Ethernet cable. The gateway can also handle voice. So although the U-verse products are separate, one gateway can handle all three.
> 
> It will be exciting to see how the integration of U-verse with DIRECTV as well as third-party Internet access is accomplished.


The Uverse gateway is just a DSL modem, nothing special about it.

I think the integration of Directv with Uverse and with third party internet access will be exactly the same - the ethernet port on the Directv gateway will connect to your home network. That's why I think you'll still have your Uverse gateway as a separate device, as that makes it simple for everyone and keeps the cost down. If they upgrade their DSL technology to G.fast someday to offer hundreds of Mbps, they won't want to have to swap out your Directv gateway to do it.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe AT&T shouldn't be calling it a central hub gateway? Maybe they should be calling it a central server? Maybe some people would be confusing Server and Gateway? Gateway to me means something like UVerse's DSL modem/router gateway. So I would assume with the new Server that the coax from the LNB would hook into would also have 1 to 2 terabyte hard drive built in and no HDMI output. Right now where the mulitswitch is installed is next to the electrical panel. I guess that new sever would be installed next to that or replace it? Would that be a great way to design the new server? What if someone wanted the UVerse RG hooked up to it using Ethernet instead of WIFI?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The new gateway absolutely will NOT be installed next to the multiswitch as a matter of course. First of all because by the time it appears Directv will be using the SWM21 reverse band LNB for their new installs so hardly anyone will have a multiswitch, and second of all because it cannot be installed outside, in the attic or any other area where temperature swings will be common.

The gateway will be installed anywhere in your house you want, so long as it is in a space that won't get too hot and has a coax run available. All the same places you can install a Genie today, except that since there doesn't need a TV to be there you could install it in a closet or under stairs or other places you'd never put a TV.

As for what AT&T calls their Uverse gateway, they should just call it a DSL modem like everyone else does, but they didn't ask me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

We shall see in time. You never know it could end up having an HDMI port. It think it really depends on what connections it has. I really wouldn't be surprised if it was your modem, (uverse, giga, cable or wireless)a wired router and your voip device as well as your tv device with input for satellite.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> The new gateway absolutely will NOT be installed next to the multiswitch as a matter of course. First of all because by the time it appears Directv will be using the SWM21 reverse band LNB for their new installs so hardly anyone will have a multiswitch, and second of all because it cannot be installed outside, in the attic or any other area where temperature swings will be common.
> 
> The gateway will be installed anywhere in your house you want, so long as it is in a space that won't get too hot and has a coax run available. All the same places you can install a Genie today, except that since there doesn't need a TV to be there you could install it in a closet or under stairs or other places you'd never put a TV.
> 
> As for what AT&T calls their Uverse gateway, they should just call it a DSL modem like everyone else does, but they didn't ask me.I should have thought that the clients will be able to access the Server controls. Wont that be confusing to non technical customers Could you still hook up it to a TV through Ethernet? Wont they say where are the outputs to hook it up to a TV? Also didn't know about the SWM21 and not needing a multiswitch anymore. Thanks for info on that.


Oh that it explains it now. Not sure why I didn't think of it that way before. Thanks. Wouldn't that be confusing to non technical customers and they would wonder why it doesn't have any outputs to the TV?


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> We shall see in time. You never know it could end up having an HDMI port. It think it really depends on what connections it has. I really wouldn't be surprised if it was your modem, (uverse, giga, cable or wireless)a wired router and your voip device as well as your tv device with input for satellite.


That's one way I thought of also. Maybe they could put one of those 2.5" Hard Drives in the modem and that would also have an HDMI output.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CraigerM said:


> Oh that it explains it now. Not sure why I didn't think of it that way before. Thanks. Wouldn't that be confusing to non technical customers and they would wonder why it doesn't have any outputs to the TV?


I'm not sure why they would be any more confused by that than they would be how today their PI21 and CCK has no outputs for the TV. Since the gateway would replace both, it will actually simplify the system since there will be one less 'thing' that you have to plug in and has wires coming into it and going out of it.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> I'm not sure why they would be any more confused by that than they would be how today their PI21 and CCK has no outputs for the TV. Since the gateway would replace both, it will actually simplify the system since there will be one less 'thing' that you have to plug in and has wires coming into it and going out of it.


You're right. If the customer didn't know about RVU then they would just place a client box at the TV.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Drucifer said:


> The way the HR54 handles live 4K is *like a Goldberg contraption*. 4K is going to be around for awhile, so a ground up new build is the way to go.


No, it's not. Unfortunately you need an rvu connection or a c61k, but that's hardly a cobbled together setup.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

studechip said:


> No, it's not. Unfortunately you need an rvu connection or a c61k, but that's hardly a cobbled together setup.


Even some installers don't understand it, the ones they send for the required professional 4k install.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder if the best way now is to just have regular HD upconverted to 4k since they don't have that much content anyway? Or is their that much difference in regular HD upconverted to 4k? They don't even have 1080p TV shows on cable not sure if they have them online.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

CuttySnark said:


> Then you do not completely understand the gateway/client concept. As far as the explanation for two different boxes for one tv...it requires a paradigm shift. You need to effectively forget about how D*'s video distribution with receivers and such works. Think of it this way: You have a Satellite dish with a SWM LNB with one coax line ran to a 2 way splitter. One leg of the two way splitter is hooked into the gateway probably in a central location in a house or whatnot. This gateway would handle powering the lnb, be connected to the internet wirelessly, handle any wireless video distribution, handle any transcoding capabilities, host the tuners, etc. It isn't hooked into a television as it is a centralized hub (or router if you will) for video distribution and can be located anywhere to best suit the installation. The other leg of the splitter is hooked to a client which handles all tv output.


I believe I understand the gateway and I believe we are back to the idea that I'll have to have at least 2 maybe 3 shelves in my entertainment center. One for the gateway, because all my Internet and tv services are wired to here. Then because the way I burn dvds and watch TV I'll be required to have two clients. The gateway is no different then the genie now except without outputs. And they better not go all wireless or at least have a wired option.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

They'll never go wireless only, it is too unreliable in dense areas like apartments or houses with lathe and plaster walls. But it is nice to have the option, since some people can't/won't run coax to places they would like a TV, or want to be able to move it around i.e. if you want to set up a TV in your backyard.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> They'll never go wireless only, it is too unreliable in dense areas like apartments or houses with lathe and plaster walls. But it is nice to have the option, since some people can't/won't run coax to places they would like a TV, or want to be able to move it around i.e. if you want to set up a TV in your backyard.


Exactly on the plaster and lathe. I live in a 130+ old house with paneling 2 layers of drywall then plaster and lathe. On one side of the wall then double that for both sides. That's a worse cast not every wall has that exact layout. Then add some metal siding to go outside.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Christopher Gould said:


> Exactly on the plaster and lathe. I live in a 130+ old house with paneling 2 layers of drywall then plaster and lathe. On one side of the wall then double that for both sides. That's a worse cast not every wall has that exact layout. Then add some metal siding to go outside.


I have lathe and plaster walls also, but without the extra layers of paneling and drywall, and also aluminum siding. I get no wifi at all outside unless I'm near a window. I had to experiment some to figure out where to place my wifi router to get coverage in the house where I needed it - there's one room where the wifi doesn't really reach but that's an extra bedroom I use for storage so it worked out well.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> Even some installers don't understand it, the ones they send for the required professional 4k install.


Then they aren't very well trained, are they?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

studechip said:


> Then they aren't very well trained, are they?


I'm sure there are ones that understand it very well. I had to explain it to my tech and he made it sound like I was lucky he had a 54 on the truck. I got the professional install fee credited back very easily though after explaining that he did nothing I couldn't have done and how I explained how it worked.

Only thing we couldn't figure out is RVU and I think I'm an edge case on that one, just have no proof as to my theory.


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

I had this thread bookmarked for awhile. I have been meaning to call my HR-34 has been slow for as long as I can remember. I called today and got refused a HR-44 replacement. They tried to charge me 299 I told them this wasn't an issue of me just wanting an upgrade that it's a hardware issue, it's sluggish and when you look online a bunch of others have the same issues as well. They offered a 34 replacement and said if it's still the same to call back and they'll see what they can do. I took it but I'm going to call them right back if it's the same crap which I know it will be. 

Do they not offer 44 replacements anymore? Should I have not accepted the 34 and been more persistent or perhaps just called back? I went straight to to tech support should I try the chat feature or a normal rep next time?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

According to other posts in this thread, there was a window when you could get a sluggish 34 replaced. Then an update came out, users here said the 34s appeared to be fixed and the free 34 upgrade was stopped.

In other threads this week, a couple of installers said they are getting 34s on their trucks to install.


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

trh said:


> According to other posts in this thread, there was a window when you could get a sluggish 34 replaced. Then an update came out, users here said the 34s appeared to be fixed and the free 34 upgrade was stopped.
> In other threads this week, a couple of installers said they are getting 34s on their trucks to install.


I can't believe this. So fedex just left my house was dreading opening the box and swapping this thing, knowing its most likely going to be the same sluggish crap that is these HR34's. I opened the box and to my surprise it was an HR-44. I don't know if they didn't have any 34s on hand so they sent me a 44 or if they actually listened since I have complained of the slowness numerous times in the past. Whatever the case I can't wait to hook this thing up.

It didn't come with anything beside a remote and power cord from what I understand they now have wifi built in. Does this mean that I can now unplug the network adapter that is hooked up to my router and send that back or should I leave it connected? I think it might be connected to the actual satellite cable so maybe I need to leave it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jbdaws said:


> I can't believe this. So fedex just left my house was dreading opening the box and swapping this thing, knowing its most likely going to be the same sluggish crap that is these HR34's. I opened the box and to my surprise it was an HR-44. I don't know if they didn't have any 34s on hand so they sent me a 44 or if they actually listened since I have complained of the slowness numerous times in the past. Whatever the case I can't wait to hook this thing up.
> 
> It didn't come with anything beside a remote and power cord from what I understand they now have wifi built in. Does this mean that I can now unplug the network adapter that is hooked up to my router and send that back or should I leave it connected? I think it might be connected to the actual satellite cable so maybe I need to leave it.


I'd like the wired network connection in place, much more stable then using WiFi.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

RAD said:


> I'd like the wired network connection in place, much more stable then using WiFi.
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Awesome yea I'll stick with it so pretty much a basic swap using the new power cord, go straight in with the cable, and pop my new card in? Anything else to be aware of?

Thanks for the help


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jbdaws said:


> Awesome yea I'll stick with it so pretty much a basic swap using the new power cord, go straight in with the cable, and pop my new card in? Anything else to be aware of?
> Thanks for the help


Change your defaults like recording guide options, zip code for weather forecasts, etc.


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

RAD said:


> Change your defaults like recording guide options, zip code for weather forecasts, etc.


I went through most of the settings first impressions are this thing is lightning quick. If I don't have scrolling effects on this thing just blazes through the guide, wow. What are some of the notable differences? I remember reading something about now being able to stream recorded content from the DVR to an iPad is that true? If so how would I set that up?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jbdaws said:


> I went through most of the settings first impressions are this thing is lightning quick. If I don't have scrolling effects on this thing just blazes through the guide, wow. What are some of the notable differences? I remember reading something about now being able to stream recorded content from the DVR to an iPad is that true? If so how would I set that up?


The HR34 and HR44 have the following......200+ hrs of HD recording/800+ hrs of SD recording......Five tuners with PIP......1 terabyte hard drive......Genie recommends......Both support C31 and C41 clients......Bothe work with any DIRECTV remote in IR mode......Wired Internet......Component, Composite and HDMI outputs......RCA digital audio out......The HR44 adds the following......Smaller size......External, user-replaceable power supply......Internal Wi-Fi......RF compatibility with RC7* remotes......Optical Audio Out......Faster processor.


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

MysteryMan said:


> The HR34 and HR44 have the following......200+ hrs of HD recording/800+ hrs of SD recording......Five tuners with PIP......1 terabyte hard drive......Genie recommends......Both support C31 and C41 clients......Bothe work with any DIRECTV remote in IR mode......Wired Internet......Component, Composite and HDMI outputs......RCA digital audio out......The HR44 adds the following......Smaller size......External, user-replaceable power supply......Internal Wi-Fi......RF compatibility with RC7* remotes......Optical Audio Out......Faster processor.


Thank you. I have one last question. If I have a Harmony remote programmed with the 34 as a device and everything is being controlled on the 44 as far as I can tell could I just leave it as is?

I know the actual remotes look different but are the HR34 and HR44 the same as far as the remote functions go? I'm wondering if I remove the 34 as a device and add the 44 would remote functionality differ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The 44 and 34 work the same way on IR, no need to change anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

peds48 said:


> The 44 and 34 work the same way on IR, no need to change anything.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks


----------

